# Cam follower "recall"



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Any updates on the cam follower "recall" that someone posted about before? The thread just dropped off the face of the planet and it's high interest for all of us here!!


----------



## dubin808 (Feb 23, 2007)

Is there a "recall"? Are you referring to this thread? If there was a "recall thread I totally missed it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5008355-Old-Cam-Followers-Let-s-send-them-to-VW!


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

I think it was J Hines who posted something about an upcoming recall....can't find the thread to save my life though


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Asked my dealer after seeing that thread a few weeks ago. I'm calling BS on this. Dealer had not heard anything like it.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

StuMacLean said:


> Asked my dealer after seeing that thread a few weeks ago. I'm calling BS on this. Dealer had not heard anything like it.



pppppfffffffffhhhhhhhfffffppppphhh....dealers are the last to know. Hell, I had to hand my new transmission warranty extension on my car the head service manager . He said point plank that it is not unusually for them not to know of a recall before the customer.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

vliou said:


> I think it was J Hines who posted something about an upcoming recall....can't find the thread to save my life though


It's not a recall and it's not BS. It's simply a warranty extension. Should go into effect first of the year. The first extension they just put into effect was the 09G transmission valve bodies in the Passat 2.0T, Jetta 2.5L and Rabbit 2.5L. 

Next on the agenda is the 2.0T FSI cam followers. It will work just like the DSG transmission warranty extension does for the MKVs. VW will cover cam follower failures and the resulting mechanical parts that fail due to the follower. This will last up until the end of the extension date or 100K miles on the car.......whichever occurs first. Now as for payback of previous repairs that came out of your pockets.......can't tell you there. If it were a recall, then yes.....you could either opt to have the work performed, OR, if you already had it done(using OEM parts) and kept your receipt, then VW would repay that bill. 

But I'll update as soon as I see the official dates.....so far we just got the overview back in October. VW also says a recall will be done on the MKV headliners in at least Jettas due to the mass failure and "limited visibility" due to sagging headliner fabric. But heard of that back in October and nothing really since then.....so we shall see.

But no....this is no B.S. When they give us this info, it's usually a few months before the public hears of it just to keep everyone off our backs at the dealership until it's "official".
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

avgwarhawk said:


> pppppfffffffffhhhhhhhfffffppppphhh....dealers are the last to know. Hell, I had to hand my new transmission warranty extension on my car the head service manager . He said point plank that it is not unusually for them not to know of a recall before the customer.


And yes.....you speak of truth. Luckily for the people in my area.....I'm on top of these things and get the same e-mails sent directly to me from VW Corporate that most of those Managers just send to their SPAM filter and never read. 
-J. Hines


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

J. Hines - 

Thanks for the information. :thumbup:


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

This sounds good! i think my cam follower just started giving me problems...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

MKII420 said:


> This sounds good! i think my cam follower just started giving me problems...


Pull it and replace it ASAP.

I wouldn't wait on this.


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

if this is true, then at least replace your follower if its giving you issues and don't worry about the cam itself. According to the posts above they will cover any and all damage done by the follower. I would save your old follower and pop it back in when you bring it to the dealer, then they can't get out of a fix since you replaced the bad part yourself. I'm excited about this coverage though since I just hit 57k and I am out of warranty with my 06


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

they havent made this a recall, its a tsb


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

07bunny said:


> they havent made this a recall, its a tsb


It's not a recall and I never said that it was. It's a WARRANTY EXTENSION. Like with the MKIV catalytic converters and the 09G transmission valve bodies. VW sees one component that fails in XX% of there product in that particular VIN range and they will do an extension to cover the issue longer than the average warranty time.

But NO.....it's not a recall! Been a TSB since early 2007.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jhines_06gli said:


> It's not a recall and I never said that it was. It's a WARRANTY EXTENSION. Like with the MKIV catalytic converters and the 09G transmission valve bodies. VW sees one component that fails in XX% of there product in that particular VIN range and they will do an extension to cover the issue longer than the average warranty time.
> 
> But NO.....it's not a recall! Been a TSB since early 2007.


 Really means little to most people as the four years are up on most covered cars. They should increase the time as well as the mileage.


----------



## fahrenheit569 (Nov 14, 2009)

*cam follower dealer debate*

I just had what I think is a cam follower failure. l was on the highway when i had what i think is the "fuel cuts" .The car would basically stall out then regain power. Then I had a cel which was a fuel pressure regulator, and fuel pressure performance. I had them read at Auto zone. The car also went in to limp mode. I took it to the dealership and they pulled the codes but can't duplicate the cuts. Now they are saying that they don't have enough proof to tear in to the motor. Any advise on my next move? Its a 2007 fahrenheit GTI with 50,1987 miles. p-flow intake and bsh pcv valve fix are the only mods.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Really means little to most people as the four years are up on most covered cars. They should increase the time as well as the mileage.


It's 100K........time is not a factor at this point. Like the transmission extension for DSGs and for 09Gs


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jhines_06gli said:


> It's 100K........time is not a factor at this point. Like the transmission extension for DSGs and for 09Gs


Oh I thought it was an increase to 100k miles but still had to be within the 4 year time period.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> Oh I thought it was an increase to 100k miles but still had to be within the 4 year time period.


No.......I'll have to double-check on the time, but it would be a minimal of 5 years b/c the cam follower was already covered under the 5yr/60K warranty since it's an "Internally lubricated component" of the Drivetrain.
-J. Hines


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

any updates on this, i'm at 78k and checked my cam follower and holy crap was it eaten through... is this for people still within warranty range? i'm a little confused... 

i called vwoa and i'd have to go into a dealer to get it diagnosed before they go any further... after talking with the service dude, he's not too confident that they'll cover everything... is it even worth it to get it diagnosed?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

fahrenheit569 said:


> I just had what I think is a cam follower failure. l was on the highway when i had what i think is the "fuel cuts" .The car would basically stall out then regain power. Then I had a cel which was a fuel pressure regulator, and fuel pressure performance. I had them read at Auto zone. The car also went in to limp mode. I took it to the dealership and they pulled the codes but can't duplicate the cuts. Now they are saying that they don't have enough proof to tear in to the motor. Any advise on my next move? Its a 2007 fahrenheit GTI with 50,1987 miles. p-flow intake and bsh pcv valve fix are the only mods.


 You can pull the follower yourself and see if it is the problem. If it is put it back together and take it to them and pay them to check it and when they see the problem you can start trying to get warranty. Or you can pay them to pull it an check it while it is in their shop. If there is nothing wrong with it you will have to pay them for the time.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

MKII420 said:


> any updates on this, i'm at 78k and checked my cam follower and holy crap was it eaten through... is this for people still within warranty range? i'm a little confused...
> 
> i called vwoa and i'd have to go into a dealer to get it diagnosed before they go any further... after talking with the service dude, he's not too confident that they'll cover everything... is it even worth it to get it diagnosed?


 With a little persistence on your part, you can probably get at least a "goodwill" offer from VWoA to cover some of the cost. You must be willing to ignore a few "nos" from them and keep at it in a calm, professional manner, though. Making threats probably won't work.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

MKII420 said:


> any updates on this, i'm at 78k and checked my cam follower and holy crap was it eaten through... is this for people still within warranty range? i'm a little confused...
> 
> i called vwoa and i'd have to go into a dealer to get it diagnosed before they go any further... after talking with the service dude, he's not too confident that they'll cover everything... is it even worth it to get it diagnosed?


 This hasn't officially went through yet. Not sure what VW is waiting on, but we aren't seeing the extension notice when we write up the car. I guess they are splitting up their costs a little with valve body extension that just came up. 

As for how you should go about the whole thing. If it were me, and how I recommend that people do it is to assemble the car and take it to the dealer running. Have them diagnose an issue with fuel cut/lack of power and tell them you heard of a cam follower issue that VW has with the FSI engines. BY NO MEANS get cocky with them....makes things a lot easier if you act like a normal Joe that just drives his car and changes oil, etc. They may have you authorize a diag fee(should be less than $100) and should be forgot about if the thing goes warranty. 

As for the warranty "Goodwill".....that's COMPLETELY up to the Service Manager and district rep. If you are a good service client who spends money with the dealer, etc. You will probably be able to get it easily. But if you are only there for "free" work a recalls, it may be a little harder since the Goodwill stuff is reserved more for the person that does all service work and so-on at the dealer and has a mishap outside of warranty. And usually even the BEST service customer will still have to cough up some money once out of warranty by 10K or more. 

All you can do is go into the dealer with a working car and have them look at it. And by no means should you tell them you took it all apart already. Not many dealers are supportive of people who work on their own cars at home. The dealer I'm at is a little different because of the community that I support locally.....before I came here, they would laugh at people who pre-diagnosed their cars.....ESPECIALLY FSI cars!! 
-J. Hines 

Hope that helps a little. Feel free to shoot me a PM with any further questions and I'll try to help out as much as possible. As crazy as it sounds....had a fellow Vortex fellow drive his FSI from Connecticut to North Carolina for me to do this cam follower/"B" revision cam to his car b/c of dealing with dealers up in his area. CRAZY.......14 hours each way!!!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I have a 2007 GTI with 48,000kms (~30,000mi). 

I haven't experienced any engine trouble aside from the odd CEL from time to time that typically disappears if I fiddle with the fuel filler cap (my assumption is that the fuel filler cap isn't tightened properly). 

Since the first change, I've used the German Castrol 0W30 Synthetic (the one recommended here and on BITOG) every 8000kms or 6mos as recommended by the dash indicator. This is the full synthetic that meets VW's european long change interval requirements... not the crappy dino base oil that the dealers stock (Castrol Synth 5W40). I use oem oil filters, the dealer performs all oil changes for me using my supplied oil. 

I change the paper air filter once per year with OEM filters. 

Engine is not modified in any way. I do not have a catch can. I am not running aftermarket software. 

My car will be out of full b2b warranty in July 2011. 

Should I be concerned about this problem? How do I know if I'm already suffering from follower wear and or pump and cam damage? I have a good relationship with my dealership, and have someone looking into the issue for me... but no response yet. I'm a bit concerned, and would like to have any work done / replacements made prior to warranty end period. 

Thx.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Preppy, You are right that GC is higher quality than syntec 5w40. However it may not be good enough for this engine. You may want to look to an ester-based oil which is far out-performing the 502 PAO based oils. 

Re the follower, I would definitely check it. It may well be just fine, but with 30k on the engine if it were mine I would want to verify that it is fine. It only takes fifteen minutes unless you have the banjo bolt in which case it will take longer. Worth the effort for the peace of mind IMO. Don't forget to lube the follower well before you reinstall. DIY's abound for checking the cam follower in this subforum.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good info. Jhines. thanks much for posting that. I think they move so slowly because they are a huge company which likely almost operates like a government. For government, the only thing that gets their attention is threatening their funding or threatening lawsuits. The reason why the DSG extension moved so quickly was the obvious threat of lawsuits/safety issue/NHTSA pressure and also the accompanying Public Relations hit that was looming (and had already started with Dennis's peice on ABC news).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

saaber2 said:


> Preppy, You are right that GC is higher quality than syntec 5w40. However it may not be good enough for this engine. You may want to look to an ester-based oil which is far out-performing the 502 PAO based oils.
> 
> Re the follower, I would definitely check it. It may well be just fine, but with 30k on the engine if it were mine I would want to verify that it is fine. It only takes fifteen minutes unless you have the banjo bolt in which case it will take longer. Worth the effort for the peace of mind IMO. Don't forget to lube the follower well before you reinstall. DIY's abound for checking the cam follower in this subforum.


 I did some investigation. 
For Canadian owners, VWoC has an (unannounced) extended warranty on the intake cam, follower, pump, and whatever ancilliary parts fail when things go bad. This warranty is good for 160,000km or 7 years, whichever comes first. 

I do not know how this is affected by engine modification, likely the same as everything else, on a case by case basis. 

Maybe this should be in a FAQ?


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

^do you have proof of the extended warranty? I would love to be refunded for the 2500$ in repaires I just had to pay!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Preppy* - On a stock engine where the oil is changed regularly with good quality stuff, the followers will last a little longer. But at 30K miles, you are right at the borderline of failure so at a minimum, I would check it.

I changed the follower on my wife's car at 30K and then at 50K miles. Going forward I plan to change it out every 10-12K miles - her car now has an APR chip.

As for the PCV, once we installed a catch can on the car it was amazing to see the amount of crud and water that was NOT going into head.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

iLove2dubb said:


> ^do you have proof of the extended warranty? I would love to be refunded for the 2500$ in repaires I just had to pay!


Hi there, below is the email i received from VW Canada in response to the issue.



> Thank you for contacting Volkswagen Canada regarding your 2007 GTI.
> 
> There is in fact currently a warranty extension on the intake camshaft
> and camshaft follower for your vehicle. The extended warranty is for 7
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

pal said:


> *Preppy* - On a stock engine where the oil is changed regularly with good quality stuff, the followers will last a little longer. But at 30K miles, you are right at the borderline of failure so at a minimum, I would check it.
> 
> I changed the follower on my wife's car at 30K and then at 50K miles. Going forward I plan to change it out every 10-12K miles - her car now has an APR chip.
> 
> As for the PCV, once we installed a catch can on the car it was amazing to see the amount of crud and water that was NOT going into head.



Thx for the info.
I will follow the DIY and give it a check.

What are the pros and cons of installing the catch can? I do not really want to give the dealer any excuses to void my warranty. My last gti was modified, and every warranty repair was a headache / discussion with the dealer - I decided to avoid this, this time around by keeping modifications to the car out of the engine bay.


----------



## WhiteLightning06MKV (Nov 11, 2010)

Did my follower about 7k mi ago after getting TB CEL's. My cam (type B) was a little scoured but not horrible.
I'd LOVE to get a new one for FREE.
Sounds like if/when VWoA approves this I'd have to reinstall the old follower, get it to throw a code, then take it in and play dumb?
I'd much rather just roll in w/my old one in hand...
Would we have to hide any/all mods? 
My only visible one is a BSH Stage1 PCV fix and soon to be a CAI (hate that airbox...)


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Well, it certainly sounds like Volkswagen is taking notice that this is a problem. Would be nice if they would announce this for the US and if Audi would take up the same warranty coverage as well.


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

The are not taking acknowledgment of the issue (vw canada) and are claiming the extended warrenty only applies for vw usa. I will never buy a vw again.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Will this include the Audi A3 FSI as well?


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Someone in the b6 forum posted a cam follower on partsgeek for $7.00. It looks nice and I did a little research on the company and they had good reputation. I believe it was INA. 

http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2007/volkswagen/passat/engine_mechanical/cam_follower.html


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

When changing/checking the follower, are there any gaskets that need to be replaced when it's re-installed?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

-j- said:


> When changing/checking the follower, are there any gaskets that need to be replaced when it's re-installed?


 no gaskets needed. The pump has a o-ring that stays on the pump. Done the procedure 20 times and never had a leak afterward.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> no gaskets needed. The pump has a o-ring that stays on the pump. Done the procedure 20 times and never had a leak afterward.


 Cool! Looks like I will be doing this next week. I'm at 70K without any problems, but I guess I better make sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Vinnyty said:


> Someone in the b6 forum posted a cam follower on partsgeek for $7.00. It looks nice and I did a little research on the company and they had good reputation. I believe it was INA.
> 
> http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2007/volkswagen/passat/engine_mechanical/cam_follower.html


 Did you place an order for this? I checked with the dealer and it was $55. I need to shop around. :facepalm:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Vinnyty said:


> Someone in the b6 forum posted a cam follower on partsgeek for $7.00. It looks nice and I did a little research on the company and they had good reputation. I believe it was INA.
> 
> http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2007/volkswagen/passat/engine_mechanical/cam_follower.html





-j- said:


> Did you place an order for this? I checked with the dealer and it was $55. I need to shop around. :facepalm:


 This part is not the fuel pump cam follower. It is the lifter/follower that goes between the cam and intake/exhaust valves. 

Here is what you need and way cheaper than the dealer. 
http://www.dbcperformance.com/2_0T_Fuel_Pump_Cam_Follower_p/06d109309c.htm


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> This part is not the fuel pump cam follower. It is the lifter/follower that goes between the cam and intake/exhaust valves.
> 
> Here is what you need and way cheaper than the dealer.
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/2_0T_Fuel_Pump_Cam_Follower_p/06d109309c.htm


 Whoa! Crap. Thanks! :beer: Sorry I'm a noob at this. I've never had a chance to work on this thing other than putting the intake on. I'm still debating doing this myself.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

-j- said:


> Whoa! Crap. Thanks! :beer: Sorry I'm a noob at this. I've never had a chance to work on this thing other than putting the intake on. I'm still debating doing this myself.


 Most of the online VW Dealer part websites are within $1-$2 of each other. Just find the one nearest you for cheapest shipping, or print it out and take it to your dealer and ask them to match the price so you don't have to pay shipping. 

Just search p/n 06D109309C 

http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/ 
http://www.getvwparts.com/ 
http://www.1stvwparts.com/ 
http://www.keffervwparts.com/


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2007/volkswagen/passat/engine_mechanical/cam_follower.html 

So you are saying this is not the cam follower? Parts geek is telling me that is the fuel pump cam follower.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Vinnyty said:


> http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2007/volkswagen/passat/engine_mechanical/cam_follower.html
> 
> So you are saying this is not the cam follower? Parts geek is telling me that is the fuel pump cam follower.


 INA makes valve train components. I have never seen them offer a fuel pump cam follower. Also it says hydraulic lash adjuster which is the piece I mentioned before. It does not say it is a fuel pump cam follower. Search the part #, it comes up fitting motors that aren't even fsi applications with our pump setup. I would bet $$ that this is not a fuel pump follower.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Does anyone have any documentation that we can post online about the extended warranty from VW for the cam follower issue? I'm still interested to know if Audi of America is going to apply the same policy. 

I think we should push the company in that direction for these engines.


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree it is very annoying wondering if my cam is going to **** the bed one day. This is a issue that we can not avoid through regular maintenance so VW and Audi need to own up to it. I am going to call and complain just so they know there is a lot of people pissed about this. I hope everyone else makes a call to.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

GTi71184 said:


> I agree it is very annoying wondering if my cam is going to **** the bed one day. This is a issue that we can not avoid through regular maintenance so VW and Audi need to own up to it. I am going to call and complain just so they know there is a lot of people pissed about this. I hope everyone else makes a call to.


 Has there ever been a concerted effort here on the forums to push for a formal extended warranty/recall on the Cam Follower issue? If not, anyone interested in getting a thread started for it on both the VW and Audi sides of things?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

If i can just add my input- every single owner of the fsi engined audi or vw that had cam follower issue SHOULD AND MUST write their concerns and complaint to theirlocal VW/Audi dealer, cc: a copy to VWoA/AoA, a copy to BBB. and DOT/auto repair division. This is one of the ways to get VW/Audi take action. The more folks that documents this issue and presented to all responsible authorities - will hopefully leads to a recall or reimbursement for the cost, short of a class-action suit. 

I did, and i was satisified with their assistance offer. :thumbup: 

But it doesnt resolve the issue on the cam follower design flaw. Unless others voice their issue to VW/audi Hopefully with all the letters sent to DOT, will prompt an investigation and force VW to issue a recall or a much needed assistance to those already affected or facing same dilemma.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

GTi71184 said:


> I agree it is very annoying wondering if my cam is going to **** the bed one day. This is a issue that we can not avoid through regular maintenance so VW and Audi need to own up to it. I am going to call and complain just so they know there is a lot of people pissed about this. I hope everyone else makes a call to.


 Check and change your cam follower as part of regular maintenance, that way you don't have to wonder.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Check and change your cam follower as part of regular maintenance, that way you don't have to wonder.


 but what about the 99.9% of owners who dont check this stite and have no idea? they think its a great car, get it past warranty, then BAM, **** is toast.


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought my car off a guy that had no idea about the can follower issue. I in turn had to replace the camshaft, follower and hpfp. It cost me over 2000$ and Vw is refusing to acknowledge there is a warranty extension. Even though a fellow Canadian was approved. I am sending them a lawyers letter today.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Krieger said:


> but what about the 99.9% of owners who dont check this stite and have no idea? they think its a great car, get it past warranty, then BAM, **** is toast.


 That post was specifically a response to the post that i quoted


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

is there any new info on this extended warranty? i just tore apart my buddy's hpfp and his cam follower hpfp and cam shaft are JUNK




















Cam follower wont come out


----------



## RWM3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> is there any new info on this extended warranty? i just tore apart my buddy's hpfp and his cam follower hpfp and cam shaft are JUNK


Which buddy? I bet his **** is really f***** up... Oh yeah.... Ill be sure to save myself some of the metal


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

The horror...:facepalm:


----------



## jeffs471 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow. My 07 GTI is about to hit 30k probably this week and after seeing those pictures i'm very worried. I've never had a CEL on my car or noticed any issues besides strange shifting which i hope will be fixed when i get my dsg recall completed. 

I don't know much about cars in terms of the inner workings, everything is bone stock, but after seeing this I feel I need to go buy the tools read all the DIY's and check my follower out. Hopefully I don't screw up my car to much:laugh:

edit: i'll take pictures and show you guys what I find.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

30k isnt too bad my passat has 65k and my follower looked good still. but id still check it so u know where ur at with wear

but heres a awesome diy
http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/6


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bill6211789, whats the background on your buddy's car? Was it the stock fuel pump? How many miles at failure? Do you know what oil he used and how often he changed it? That's one of the nastiest one's I've seen so far.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

saaber2 said:


> Bill6211789, whats the background on your buddy's car? Was it the stock fuel pump? How many miles at failure? Do you know what oil he used and how often he changed it? That's one of the nastiest one's I've seen so far.
> 
> Thanks!


Bone stock 120,000+ miles on it 5w30 oil always used. It's not completely his car its his dads its an 06 and they've owned it since day one. I wanted to check it months ago but his dad didn't want us touching it bc he didn't n still doesn't know what were talking about. He thinks we possibly did tht to the car wen we took it apart. I've done mine 2x so I know what I'm doin lol. But I don't know oil change intervals.

While my buddy drives it 5k oil changes have been done but he's only driven it for a yr n a half on n off. Bc his step sister get it wen she's home from school. It's an odd situation. 

Only reason I took it apart is bc he's been getting horrible mpgs so I was checking the pcn stuff then last night he threw a low fuel pressure code n I asked him about power surging and what not u know common cam follower failure problem n he said yes to them all.

It was bad tip of HPFP gone cam follower punched through cam shaft mangled. N cam follower stuck in place. It was no good 



Sent from my EVO


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

Does someone have a complete list of symptoms of Camshaft damage? My car is at the shop for the past week and they just finished fixing a vac leak and vac pump but cant figure out why my car is surging and dropping while idling and in park. While driving its perfectly fine but has those symptoms while idling and in P/N only. I've already replaced the Cam Follower a few weeks ago and it looked hurt but not punched through. I also just replaced the HPFP. The Cam looks ruff and I could tell its hurt. The dealer said my car keeps throwing a code the refers back to N249 valve but they checked everything and its all clear but the mechanic think it has to do with the Cam but they have to wait for the VW Tech line to call them back(closed due to the snow storm). Could a damaged Cam cause the car to surge and drop and would that throw a code for the boost Valve?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Being a 2006 and judging by the picture, you have a revision "A" and it's definitely bad! But a worn cam will not cause a issue at idle unless HPFP is stuck. And you mention a fault for boost valve? What fault? The N249 is indicating that the piston inside the HPFP is not producing enough fuel pressure due to the worn cam. 

The idling issue is more than likely related to the pressure regualting valve found on the front of the valve cover. It will usually throw a fault for idle speed higher than expected and intake system leak. But it is the most likely cause of a surge at idle. 

Being a 2006 BPY engine, there is a list of about a dozen parts that NEED to be replaced if they have not already to make the car run at 100% efficiency as well as several maintanence items that need to be taken care of if mileage is above 50K.
-J. Hines


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Being a 2006 and judging by the picture, you have a revision "A" and it's definitely bad! But a worn cam will not cause a issue at idle unless HPFP is stuck. And you mention a fault for boost valve? What fault? The N249 is indicating that the piston inside the HPFP is not producing enough fuel pressure due to the worn cam.
> 
> The idling issue is more than likely related to the pressure regualting valve found on the front of the valve cover. It will usually throw a fault for idle speed higher than expected and intake system leak. But it is the most likely cause of a surge at idle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reponse! I also changed the PCV, PCV gasket, both breather hoses, brake booster hose, DV, and plugs within the past month and changed the cam position sensor about 6 months ago. I'm going to call the dealership out if the tech claims it's the cam but right now I don't know why it would be doing the surge/drop and it's annoying as **** that the car has been there for basically 2 full weeks and I don't have a final answer.


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

Also what will happen to my motor if I don't replace the damaged cam? What kind of damage can happen?


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

What dozen things need to be replaced for it to work 100% lol I can't think of twelve


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> What dozen things need to be replaced for it to work 100% lol I can't think of twelve


Your doubting a very knowledgeable and good vw tech? Lol


Sent from my EVO


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

no I am asking a very knowledgable and good vw tech. Lol


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Canadian AUDI update: My service adviser at the stealership said that (although unofficial), AoC is going to be implementing 160,000km 10 year warranty on this mess. Only a matter of time at this stage


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

vliou said:


> Canadian AUDI update: My service adviser at the stealership said that (although unofficial), AoC is going to be implementing 160,000km 10 year warranty on this mess. Only a matter of time at this stage


Since it was only a 2.5 year model run I wonder if they are waiting until the number of cars that they might have to cover gets down to some number they can accept. I'm already out if it is 100k miles in the U.S. The car above with 120k is another one.


----------



## jeffs471 (Jul 29, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> Being a 2006 and judging by the picture, you have a revision "A" and it's definitely bad! But a worn cam will not cause a issue at idle unless HPFP is stuck. And you mention a fault for boost valve? What fault? The N249 is indicating that the piston inside the HPFP is not producing enough fuel pressure due to the worn cam.
> 
> The idling issue is more than likely related to the pressure regualting valve found on the front of the valve cover. It will usually throw a fault for idle speed higher than expected and intake system leak. But it is the most likely cause of a surge at idle.
> 
> ...


is there anywhere i can see this list?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm also interested in this 12 item list as well.


----------



## MOMO Vento 96 (Jan 11, 2002)

Good news everyone! Looks like is warranty work is for real...Here is my story!

My situation is similar to most of the others in this thread, I have a 2006 VW GTi 2.0T, I'm the original owner, always performed oil changes at the dealer except for 2 or 3 changes which I have paperwork to prove. The car started having fuel cut around 62k miles. So I did my research and pulled the fuel pump to check the cam follower only to find a HUGE hole punched in it. So I visually inspected the cam, and fuel pump which both showed signs of wear from machining themselves on each other. After performing the change out of the cam follower all seemed well until recently.

My car currently has 95k miles on it, and cuts fuel on a regular basis in 4,5,6 gears under acceleration. I called VWoA to confirm this "new" campaign only to find out that it has not been released, but they are working on it at the moment. So I call up my local VW dealer to get the car in for the repairs and explained about this upcoming campaign that is going to happen. 

After the VW tech pulled the fuel pump, cam follower and cam, they also found there was damage to the cylinder head. Looks like I'll be having a MAJOR overhaul on the top end. So the VW dealer called me and explained that VWoA is going to cover 90% of the cost, and was told my total bill was going to be about $4500+. I am perfectly fine paying the $450 or so, because once the campaign rolls out, I'll be able to submit for the remainder to be refunded. I am also changing out the timing belt while they have the head off so I'll kill two birds with one stone...

Overall I am glad VW is finally owning up to this issue and and relieved that they are offering to cover these costs even though I no longer have a warranty since I'm 95k on the clock.

Keep hope alive...things are looking good for us guys!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> Since it was only a 2.5 year model run I wonder if they are waiting until the number of cars that they might have to cover gets down to some number they can accept. I'm already out if it is 100k miles in the U.S. The car above with 120k is another one.


Good point. I really hope that Audi of America jumps in on this one, but I certainly would not be surprised if they are waiting until statistically enough people are out of warranty to make it less painful for them.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

MKII420 said:


> This sounds good! i think my cam follower just started giving me problems...





XM_Rocks said:


> Pull it and replace it ASAP.
> 
> I wouldn't wait on this.


I am hoping to pull mine at the weekend, I get the occasional fuel cuts but have gotten no codes. My CPO warranty is either about to (or has just) ran out. I have a 2006 A4 with 87k on it now. Hopefully with the extended warranty I can get this covered. 

Curious, if I take it apart and the cam follower/cam/HPFP are all screwed up am I safe to put it back together in order to drive to the dealership?



WhiteLightning06MKV said:


> My only visible one is a BSH Stage1 PCV fix


The only mods I have are the BSH Stage 1 and a Forge DV. I am hoping if I take it in for my follower they don't worry about them, especially as it would be pretty easy to prove that the same failure happens regardless of mods.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

MOMO Vento 96 said:


> Good news everyone! Looks like is warranty work is for real...Here is my story!
> 
> My situation is similar to most of the others in this thread, I have a 2006 VW GTi 2.0T, I'm the original owner, always performed oil changes at the dealer except for 2 or 3 changes which I have paperwork to prove. The car started having fuel cut around 62k miles. So I did my research and pulled the fuel pump to check the cam follower only to find a HUGE hole punched in it. So I visually inspected the cam, and fuel pump which both showed signs of wear from machining themselves on each other. After performing the change out of the cam follower all seemed well until recently.
> 
> ...


I hope they really do roll this out for reimbursement as I'd love to get back some of my cost of replacing the hpfp, intake cam and follower...


----------



## RWM3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> Bone stock 120,000+ miles on it 5w30 oil always used. It's not completely his car its his dads its an 06 and they've owned it since day one. I wanted to check it months ago but his dad didn't want us touching it bc he didn't n still doesn't know what were talking about. He thinks we possibly did tht to the car wen we took it apart. I've done mine 2x so I know what I'm doin lol. But I don't know oil change intervals.
> 
> While my buddy drives it 5k oil changes have been done but he's only driven it for a yr n a half on n off. Bc his step sister get it wen she's home from school. It's an odd situation.
> 
> ...


False, ive been driving it since september 08 since it had 86k on it, and ive put all but 6100 miles on her. Shes at 126xxx right now. One of my threads is an entire backround of the car/ my emotions on it haha


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

My dealer doesn't know about this yet. But they said "then again you always know alot of stuff before we do" lol 

And what's this list of 12 things to make the car run efficiently? I need to do these.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah lol no one answered me


----------



## jukinjmadden (Feb 9, 2011)

MOMO Vento 96 said:


> Good news everyone! Looks like is warranty work is for real...Here is my story!
> 
> My situation is similar to most of the others in this thread, I have a 2006 VW GTi 2.0T, I'm the original owner, always performed oil changes at the dealer except for 2 or 3 changes which I have paperwork to prove. The car started having fuel cut around 62k miles. So I did my research and pulled the fuel pump to check the cam follower only to find a HUGE hole punched in it. So I visually inspected the cam, and fuel pump which both showed signs of wear from machining themselves on each other. After performing the change out of the cam follower all seemed well until recently.
> 
> ...






Hi,

I have a very similar problem and is still in the process of being fixed. 
I drive a '08 GTI with an FSI engine @ 70k miles. 

Friday morning my CEL came on and I took it to the dealer. Told me it was my HPFP so they replaced it for $220. Five hours later my CEL comes on and my car wouldn't accelerate well at all in gears 4/5/6. I took it back to the dealer and they said it was my camshaft and could cost up to $2200. 

I have gotten every service done at the dealer and follow their recommended service plan, because of this the guys at my dealership said they would call VoA and see if I can get assistance since I'm 10k out of warranty. They got back to me with a price (not sure of the final yet) under $650 which also includes my 70k service ($129). 

Today I get a call that when replacing the camshaft they had a bolt seize on them and now need to replace something else.




This post by MOMO is making me think I need to call VoA and see what more can be done? I have been completely unaware this was such a huge problem. Apartment life has cause me to lose almost all ability, and therefore interest, in doing the work myself. Can anyone recommend what my next step should be?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

jukinjmadden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a very similar problem and is still in the process of being fixed.
> I drive a '08 GTI with an FSI engine @ 70k miles.
> ...


So considering you already paid the $220 and now about another $525 it is a lot of money but you are still fortunate compared to others that have been completly stiffed. It would be worth a call to VW but I don't know if it will get you anywhere.

Did the dealership explain why they replaced just the fuel pump when the cam was really destroyed?


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah they really should have looked at the camshaft. If the fuel pump was gone its because it wore through the follower


----------



## jukinjmadden (Feb 9, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> So considering you already paid the $220 and now about another $525 it is a lot of money but you are still fortunate compared to others that have been completly stiffed. It would be worth a call to VW but I don't know if it will get you anywhere.
> 
> Did the dealership explain why they replaced just the fuel pump when the cam was really destroyed?


they said the sensor in the pump could be bad so if we replaced it the problem might go away. It sounds like they may not have much exposure to the issue I couldve been the first car they've seen with the follower problem. I'll call voa tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

If you're out of warranty but have documentation of all service done to your car, including oil changes you did yourself, and you are patient, organized and persistent and able to write coherently without ranting, you should be able to get significant relief from VWoA. From what I have seen and heard the first response is usually "no", which becomes a voucher worth $1,000 toward the purchase of a new VW, which then escalates to an offer, some haggling and signatures on paper. The paper part may include a confidentiality agreement. 

I'm curious to see whether they will compensate owners who reached such an agreement with them prior to the recall (assuming it happens) that called for some split of the costs.


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Just got in your boat!*

Had to replace the Cam Follower in my '06 GLI. SUCKS! $2200 bucks SUCKS! I just found your thread on this a few weeks ago and have been reading a few things on the TSB and Extension of Warranty. My dealer told me in December that the issue was , at this point, a TSB and that it should turn into an Extension of Warranty. Also, a representative at corporate told me the same thing. I think it is a shame that they don't cover this. Any news in February that this has turned over to an Extension of Warranty? I've been sent stuff in the mail on everything from a VW credit card, VW insurance, and coupons for oil changes but nothing on the Follower issue. Any new thoughts?


----------



## jukinjmadden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an update to my issue. 

Yesterday I called VoA after reading they might be able to help. They have been very generous and are comping my entire bill for the camshaft replacement (both of them since they had the bolt seize on the install). 

My situation might be different than others. I have gotten every service done at the same dealership and been pretty precise with them. I don't have any modification to my car. Once again its an '08 gti w/ 70k miles on it. 

I did ask my caseworker a couple of questions which i'll post maybe they will help others:

1) Are you aware of the amount of issues and similar cases because of the cam follower on this engine? There are facebook groups, multiple forums, and hundreds of people that have had the same thing happen. This is a $50 dollar part that can lead to over $2000 in repairs

answer - They are aware of the online forums and facebook groups. I was told that each issue reported to them is treated on an individual basis and decisions will have different results. My caseworker was unaware if there is any warranty/recall/etc in the works but states aslong as they have worked for VW they feel VW has been very proactive to any major issues.

2) Has there been any consideration to adding a cam follower replacement into the maint. schedule that you guys recommend? Say every 30k this gets done? (This is what I will be doing even if I have to shell out a couple hundred for it to be done).

answer - They haven't had enough issues to feel that the part can go at a certain time in order to put it on a regular maint. schedule (This is not word for word)


All I can say is if this is happening to you and you have a good service history, call VoA! The worst they can do is tell you no, but they can help a great deal. Also, be respectful..the people you talk to had nothing to do with engineering these cam followers. They tell you that your case will be resolved within 2 days, and it was. 

Thanks to all of you for the information that has been posted. Hopefully in the near future VW will find a way to compensate those who haven't been as lucky as me.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

The HPFP/Cam issue is currently under debate whether it happens or not. If its happens it will be a warranty extension and not a recall. 

The only recall VW has recently released is for the B6 Passat/CC for steering lock module.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Recalls are only issued for safety-related defects.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Somewhat similar to the 1.8T warranty extension program, or the window regulator warranty extension.


----------



## RWM3 (Dec 2, 2008)

mike3141 said:


> Recalls are only issued for safety-related defects.


Right. Its unfortunate though, especialy with more major problems


----------



## mlochab (May 29, 2010)

called vw Canada, and they confirmed that the warranty is extended for 7 years or 160,000 km


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

mlochab said:


> called vw Canada, and they confirmed that the warranty is extended for 7 years or 160,000 km


That's great news. Now let's hope that VoA and AoA follow suit!


----------



## niclaw (Oct 29, 2009)

** Cam follower "recall"*

I called one of the local dealers today to get a feel for how they handle cam follower concerns. The service manager said if it is under warranty they will make repairs. But no inspection, it has to show a problem before they look at it. Didn't have any knowledge of any plan for an extended warranty. 
I'm going to inspect mine now. 2008 Passat 50k miles+/ -


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would suggest finding a different dealer. If you have evidence of a failure and ask them about it many will act on it. Some might charge you a fee for diagnosis if they find no problem. If they do find a problem there is no fee for the diagnosis and the fix is covered under warranty. It varies by dealer how they handle it. But if you can show that the conditions of this TSB are met, then they should act on it. If they don't, I would find a different dealer.


----------



## blocke (Feb 15, 2011)

This was the response i Received when I contacted VWOA online and inquired about the warranty extension campaign:

Reference # 811000505



Dear Mr. Locke:



Thank you for contacting Volkswagen! I understand you have experienced concerns with the camshaft in your Golf and want to know if Volkswagen is issuing a warranty extension for this concern. I appreciate the opportunity to respond. 



Presently there are no open recall campaigns or warranty extension issued relating to the camshaft in your Golf. When a customer contacts the Customer CARE Center with a problem with their car it is documented for Volkswagen’s review. Information is gathered from both the dealership and the Customer CARE Center. This information is forwarded to the appropriate departments. When a repair trend is identified in a specific model, an investigation is launched in order to determine its cause. Campaigns or warranty extensions are put into effect when a repair trend for a specific part on the vehicle has been addressed. 



I hope this information is helpful. Be assured I have documented your concerns for Volkswagen’s review. If a campaign is opened in the future, you will be notified by mail.



If I may be of further assistance regarding this or any other matter, please don’t hesitate to contact me again by e-mail at www.vw.com, or through our Customer CARE Center at (800) 822-8987. In addition, you will soon be receiving a Volkswagen Customer Care satisfaction survey. Please take a few moments to complete this. Your feedback is important for it will allow us to serve you more effectively in the future. 



Sincerely,







Rebekah B.

Customer CARE Advocate



So its seems the response it mixed. Either you have a good relationship with your service department, and get it fixed at a dealer level..or contact VWOA and they deny the issue.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Generally speaking, the approach you need to take that I have seen work very well is this:

1. Print out the TSB
2. Print out several threads worth of discussions from here and other forums
3. Fax / email this package in PDF format to VoA
4. Take a printed copy with you to your service advisor

I've been lucky enough to have a service advisor who will advocate on my behalf and the combined punch got me a nice warranty claim on my AC compressor when I was out of warranty already.

Volkswagen will *not* admit fault, because doing so opens them up to a ton of liability. Do not expect it, but be patient, persistent and thorough and you will get results.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

blocke said:


> This was the response i Received when I contacted VWOA online and inquired about the warranty extension campaign:
> 
> Reference # 811000505
> 
> ...


I think they can use the is letter for anything anyone asks about. I wonder if I asked them about problems of the seats turning to butter if they would send the same letter and replace the word "camshaft" with "seat" and send it back out.

_
Campaigns or warranty extensions are put into effect when a repair trend for a specific part on the vehicle has been addressed. _

I wonder at what point they will see the trend?


----------



## blocke (Feb 15, 2011)

For clarification, what is the power-train warranty on an 06 GTI? Is it 4/50, or 5/60? And calculated from in-service date? How do you determine?

I'm at 53,100 and trying to determine if its worth it to take it to the dealer and have them check it out. I've got P2293 code twice in 1.5 months. Inspected follower, looked fine but replaced anyway.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Mmmmmmmmm butterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

blocke said:


> For clarification, what is the power-train warranty on an 06 GTI? Is it 4/50, or 5/60? And calculated from in-service date? How do you determine?
> 
> I'm at 53,100 and trying to determine if its worth it to take it to the dealer and have them check it out. I've got P2293 code twice in 1.5 months. Inspected follower, looked fine but replaced anyway.


Power Train is 5/60 from in-service date. If you don't know when that is you can have a dealer look it up or call VWoA and give them your VIN and they will tell you.


----------



## dennis (May 22, 2000)

*Some people experience balance shaft/oil pump failure many miles after cam/follower repair.*

Hope that does not happened you.


----------



## imtimmy (Feb 18, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> This hasn't officially went through yet. Not sure what VW is waiting on, but we aren't seeing the extension notice when we write up the car. I guess they are splitting up their costs a little with valve body extension that just came up.
> 
> As for how you should go about the whole thing. If it were me, and how I recommend that people do it is to assemble the car and take it to the dealer running. Have them diagnose an issue with fuel cut/lack of power and tell them you heard of a cam follower issue that VW has with the FSI engines. BY NO MEANS get cocky with them....makes things a lot easier if you act like a normal Joe that just drives his car and changes oil, etc. They may have you authorize a diag fee(should be less than $100) and should be forgot about if the thing goes warranty.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the info but is this going to be announced soon? Warranty extension to 100k on cam follower and any subsequent damage due to cam follower failure. Am I best calling Audi of America? I am sure many have already. I need the follower and hpfp repair and hopefully no cam damage. Not sure if I should get the work done or keep waiting. Thanks.


----------



## imtimmy (Feb 18, 2011)

MOMO Vento 96 said:


> Good news everyone! Looks like is warranty work is for real...Here is my story!
> 
> My situation is similar to most of the others in this thread, I have a 2006 VW GTi 2.0T, I'm the original owner, always performed oil changes at the dealer except for 2 or 3 changes which I have paperwork to prove. The car started having fuel cut around 62k miles. So I did my research and pulled the fuel pump to check the cam follower only to find a HUGE hole punched in it. So I visually inspected the cam, and fuel pump which both showed signs of wear from machining themselves on each other. After performing the change out of the cam follower all seemed well until recently.
> 
> ...


Will this take effect soon? Who confirmed this? My A4 needs the work, not sure about the cylinder head. If I call Audi of America would they have any info for me or good news?


----------



## LordToxygene (Aug 20, 2009)

MOMO Vento 96 said:


> Good news everyone! Looks like is warranty work is for real...Here is my story!
> 
> My situation is similar to most of the others in this thread, I have a 2006 VW GTi 2.0T, I'm the original owner, always performed oil changes at the dealer except for 2 or 3 changes which I have paperwork to prove. The car started having fuel cut around 62k miles. So I did my research and pulled the fuel pump to check the cam follower only to find a HUGE hole punched in it. So I visually inspected the cam, and fuel pump which both showed signs of wear from machining themselves on each other. After performing the change out of the cam follower all seemed well until recently.
> 
> ...


What damage was caused to the cylinder head? I'm having issues with my 06 A3 where if I drive aggressively past 4000RPM the car starts lurching. I'm pretty sure it's not my DSG as that was already replaced recently under a government extended warranty. I'm thinking it's the Fuel pressure issue as we were starting to get the code for it almost exactly one year to the day. We don't daily the car so we figured we'd wait it out and see if anything happened warranty wise but we may not be able to wait any longer.

I also would like to know if anyone has done the H2Sport Cam Follower Fix: http://www.h2sport.com/news.php?newsid=648

It supposedly retrofits a roller cam as well as replacing all the associate parts to make the change over. I'm looking at this as a possible fix as the newer engines supposed employ this mechanism instead. Has anyone used them before or has anyone heard anything good or bad regarding this company?


----------



## dummy (Apr 14, 2003)

So I've been getting the boost and fuel cut like everyone else has been talking about for the past couple weeks. I scheduled my 80k service and took my 2006 GTI in this am and told them to pull the fuel pump and check the follower. My tech (who is a friend of mine) had done this 10k miles ago and said it looked fine.

After checking for codes, they found the 2293 and a few others and once the tech pulled the HPFP i got a phone call. the dreaded phone call. Follower had no surface left. Cam, HPFP, and follower needed to be replaced.

I very politely (but firmly) told my service advisor that under no circumstances would I be shelling out the money to fix an engineering issue that VW/Audi have known about since 2007 and referenced the TSB(s) that have been released. Supposedly there is an even newer TSB than the 150702 that everyone online are referencing. (I will be trying to get my hands on a copy of it to scan and upload for all of you from my tech). I let my service advisor know that I would be more than happy to call VWoA and talk to them about reimbursement when he started talking about my engine being out of warranty, etc. He quickly told me he'd call me back and that he was going to talk to the service manager and the VW rep.

15 minutes later I got a call letting me know VW was covering 100% of the cost of parts and labor.

I guess the way that works is be nice about it but give solid reasoning why you're not going to pay and they are. It worked for me. I hope it works for the rest of you who are having issues.

I told them to keep my parts. I will post pics of them when I get the car back monday.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

dummy said:


> So I've been getting the boost and fuel cut like everyone else has been talking about for the past couple weeks. I scheduled my 80k service and took my 2006 GTI in this am and told them to pull the fuel pump and check the follower. *My tech (who is a friend of mine) had done this 10k miles ago and said it looked fine.*
> 
> After checking for codes, they found the 2293 and a few others and once the tech pulled the HPFP i got a phone call. the dreaded phone call. Follower had no surface left. Cam, HPFP, and follower needed to be replaced.
> 
> ...


It's good to see VW stepping up and paying. Too bad about most that paid for it themselves and will never hear about this or the ones that don't question the dealer and push for warranty.

I would add that I would replace the follower whether or not the tech thinks it looks good, especially if you don't actually look at it. By the time you pay them to look at it you might as well pay the extra $50 to have it replaced, especially when their opinon may not be the same as others and there is almost always some material gone.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

dummy said:


> So I've been getting the boost and fuel cut like everyone else has been talking about for the past couple weeks. I scheduled my 80k service and took my 2006 GTI in this am and told them to pull the fuel pump and check the follower. My tech (who is a friend of mine) had done this 10k miles ago and said it looked fine.
> 
> After checking for codes, they found the 2293 and a few others and once the tech pulled the HPFP i got a phone call. the dreaded phone call. Follower had no surface left. Cam, HPFP, and follower needed to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Dummy, Nice Job! Just goes to show that us VW owners have to educate ourselves and not rely on VW to spoon feed us information (because they won't). The same lack of information from VW that applies to the cam follower issue also goes for the extremely poor performance of "approved" motor oils, the valve deposits issues, and the DSG issue. The only reason the DSG issue became a warranty extension were the NHTSA complaints and Dennis' ABC news spot. We have to educate ourselves on these cars weak spots, not just leave it up to VW. "They designed the car so they should know what's best" as we so often hear, is just not accurate. We have to educate ourselves.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

That's great news, dummy, thanks for the update. Please keep us all posted and if you can get your hands on that updated TSB, we'd all appreciate it so those who run into this problem can use it with VoA/AoA, should the need arise.



dummy said:


> So I've been getting the boost and fuel cut like everyone else has been talking about for the past couple weeks. I scheduled my 80k service and took my 2006 GTI in this am and told them to pull the fuel pump and check the follower. My tech (who is a friend of mine) had done this 10k miles ago and said it looked fine.
> 
> After checking for codes, they found the 2293 and a few others and once the tech pulled the HPFP i got a phone call. the dreaded phone call. Follower had no surface left. Cam, HPFP, and follower needed to be replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

saaber2 said:


> Dummy, Nice Job! Just goes to show that us VW owners have to educate ourselves and not rely on VW to spoon feed us information (because they won't). The same lack of information from VW that applies to the cam follower issue also goes for the extremely poor performance of "approved" motor oils, the valve deposits issues, and the DSG issue. The only reason the DSG issue became a warranty extension were the NHTSA complaints and Dennis' ABC news spot. We have to educate ourselves on these cars weak spots, not just leave it up to VW. "They designed the car so they should know what's best" as we so often hear, is just not accurate. We have to educate ourselves.


Not to defend Volkswagen, but I think this is an unfortunate reality for most manufacturers and products these days. The potential liability to Volkswagen for the 2.0T cam issue is extremely large and no doubt they would prefer to handle these quietly on a case-by-case basis to keep the storm to a minimum.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Not to defend Volkswagen, but I think this is an unfortunate reality for most manufacturers and products these days. The potential liability to Volkswagen for the 2.0T cam issue is extremely large and no doubt they would prefer to handle these quietly on a case-by-case basis to keep the storm to a minimum.


isnt that kind of the same thing toyota did? bury your head in the sand and hope people just stop complaining???

sooner or later, there is going to be a HUGE number of failed parts and cars and the media will get their hands on it and VW is going to be the new Toyota/ chevy. opcorn:


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Doubt it will be as bad as toyota was when the media attacks. Mostly cause its doesn't cause harm to/ kill you when you follower goes


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, but how few people had their accelerator get stuck open? how many shelled out thousands and thousands of dollars before 100,000 miles for our car? its going to be a big story, just for different reasons.


btw, its a toyota... so they can go WOT and go from 0-60 by Thanksgiving.... with a good tailwind... :laugh:


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree but I think I should have said the public reaction will be less because if no one is getting hurt then people who are not affected will not care as much imo


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im sure people merging on the highway and get fuel cuts and get hit would disagree. lol


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay dude idc what you say its not really a dangerous issue. Yeah fuel cuts are scary but I'm sure hardly anyone has been hurt from them. Lol


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Preppy said:


> I have a 2007 GTI with 48,000kms (~30,000mi).
> 
> I haven't experienced any engine trouble aside from the odd CEL from time to time that typically disappears if I fiddle with the fuel filler cap (my assumption is that the fuel filler cap isn't tightened properly).
> 
> ...


Preppy, I have an 07 too and i first checked my cam follower at 55000km. I started a thread in this forum but (the short of it is) that i found a very evenly worn follower. I replaced it anyway and it didn't look at all like it was gonna blow. So... you'll only feel better when you check for yourself. It gave me a much better insight to my car's life. 
Re: oil. Umm, hot topic but if you're doing a lot of city driving maybe a 4 month interval is a better idea than 8000km if it takes you longer to reach that. I do 8000km and that's 4 changes a year for me. I like LubroMoly, but after seeing a UOA for Shell 5w40 T6 Rotella i want to try that one next.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> Not to defend Volkswagen, but I think this is an unfortunate reality for most manufacturers and products these days. The potential liability to Volkswagen for the 2.0T cam issue is extremely large and no doubt they would prefer to handle these quietly on a case-by-case basis to keep the storm to a minimum.


No matter how you spin it the facts are:



The design has the potential that even if you follow the manufacturers recommended maintenance exactly you might have a failure that causes you thousands of dollars to fix.
They know that if it is inspected periodically that the incidence of failure goes down dramatically but don't tell anyone this.
They have known about this for years but have never told their customers and are just now starting to pay claims.
Many people have had the failures outside of warranty and paid for it, with little or no VW help.
Some dealers don't know about it and if you don't push for VW to pay you probably won't get help.

They have hardly gone out of their way to fix the issue or help out customers. My opinion is even now they are taking a "wait as long as possible to do anything, this reduces exposure, then pay only when pressed, don't admit anything and don't offer anything" attitude. Maybe this will change but it could have years ago.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Pulled my follower at the weekend, put a new one in simply to get to the dealership this morning:


















Can't find any pictures of HPFP lobes, but as far as I can tell mine is worn, which likely means the cam is worn as well. Waiting on the dealer to hopefully to the right thing and replace it all (still under CPO). 

Car has 89k, not chipped, driven gently (crap commute = driving trying to maximize MPG) and oil change every 5k with either Mobil 1 or Pennzoil Platinum.

Glad I read forums, or I would never have known about this. Wish I had known about it before buying the car, but at least it is fairly easy to check, would be nice to know how often to check though.

Edit: Dealership being useless, citing lack of CEL as reason to do nothing unless I authorize $450+ of work.


----------



## pfeifff (Feb 18, 2011)

*recall*

join the facebook group i think it is going strong, i think it is vw audi 2.0t fsi


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> No matter how you spin it the facts are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dmorrow -

I'm not trying to "spin" anything, I'm simply stating the underlying reason why VoA likely has not gone out of its way to publicize this issue. No doubt it is a manufacturing defect, they state so in the original TSB.

They pulled the same crap with the 1.8T sludging issue and with the coil packs on the MK IVs: they waited as long as they possibly could before admitting fault. While we'd all love Volkswagen to "do the right thing", they're sure not going to unelss we push them on it. 

Forum discussions like this, along with the Facebook group, along with well documented and sternly worded letters help. Unfortunate, but all true.


----------



## BlackMagicMKV (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what exactly VWOA has made the warranty for the cam follower issue? Im currently in the middle of installing my GT3071r but am not going to finish if i have to take it to the Dealership for they wont warranty it if they see the turbo.:banghead:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Travis Grundke said:


> dmorrow -
> 
> I'm not trying to "spin" anything, I'm simply stating the underlying reason why VoA likely has not gone out of its way to publicize this issue. No doubt it is a manufacturing defect, they state so in the original TSB.


 The only thing they admitted to being a "manufacturing defect" is the hardening of some of the A camshafts, not the followers or design.


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe we need to get GMA on the case, http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=8378724&page=1


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

that'd be the day.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I would hate to hear gma try and explain a high pressure fuel pump wearing through the cam follower and destroying the intake camshaft in terms that would be easily understood by the general public.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Krieger said:


> that'd be the day.


That I actually watch GMA


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Lol I would hate to hear gma try and explain a high pressure fuel pump wearing through the cam follower and destroying the intake camshaft in terms that would be easily understood by the general public.


Actually, my 1st-hand experience was just the opposite; the camshaft wore its way all the way through the follower and then started to damage the actuator shaft on the HP-Fuel-Pump. I hope that Jimmys2.8 just mixed-up the facts inadvertently . . . if we [on the Vortex] cannot agree on what the issues are then obviously GMA is not going to want to waste their time.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I messed up there lol sorry


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

And why didn't they include my 2006 GLI in this recall???


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Okayguys I replaced the camshaft and fuel pump (with apr hpfp) and fuel pump housing and cam follower 12000 miles ago. Tonight I got p0089. Are you kidding me? Please someone tell me other things could cause that. Fuel filter needs changing? Sensor bad? I will look at the follower when it stops raining out but for now any ideas? I didn't wanna make a new thread for this


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Okayguys I replaced the camshaft and fuel pump (with apr hpfp) and fuel pump housing and cam follower 12000 miles ago. Tonight I got p0089. Are you kidding me? Please someone tell me other things could cause that. Fuel filter needs changing? Sensor bad? I will look at the follower when it stops raining out but for now any ideas? I didn't wanna make a new thread for this


I'm not sure if Thts the code I got wen my buddy follower failed but have u been checking the follower at all through the 12k miles? The Apr HPFP has been know to eat through followers faster then the OEM HPFP 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

No I haven't I was gonna check at my next oil change


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea I'd check ASAP. I started changing my oil at 3k intervals to try n help my follower wear down. 

Hope for the best. 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> I'm not sure if Thts the code I got wen my buddy follower failed but have u been checking the follower at all through the 12k miles? The Apr HPFP has been know to eat through followers faster then the OEM HPFP
> 
> Sent from my EVO


To once more clarrify the core of this manufacturing defect and help us understand and share real [first-hand] information.
Is it true that the HP-Fuel-Pump is actually eating through any of these Cam Follwers? Sorry if it seems like I am splitting hairs . . .
My experience is not the same at all. I hope we can agree on the core of the problem; regardless of which HP-Fuel-Pump is in use. From most of what I've read on several Vortex threads and on the FB-Page, the insufficiently hardened Cam Lobe [as it wears down] sheds material and becomes an agressively abrasive member that grinds through the follower - and eventually the HP-Fuel-Pump actuator shaft. The uploaded pictures seem to consistently support this process. But the idea that the HP-Fuel Pump could be responsible for "eating through followers" seems like a new and yet to be documented theory. Not that it is impossible, just unlikely. But I am stating that [when we communicate anything to VWoA or Audi] that we cannot have it both ways.
If some aftermarket or modified Fuel Pump is truley causing these same followers to wear out prematurely, then i suggest that is 1. a new development and 2. a seperate thread and 3. not a valid concern for VWoA to absorb and the people who read this thread probably will want to avoid because it confuses the original claim that the Cam-Shaft-Lobe is the root cause of our engine failures [or "abnormal" wear]


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

j-deacon said:


> To once more clarrify the core of this manufacturing defect and help us understand and share real [first-hand] information.
> Is it true that the HP-Fuel-Pump is actually eating through any of these Cam Follwers? Sorry if it seems like I am splitting hairs . . .
> My experience is not the same at all. I hope we can agree on the core of the problem; regardless of which HP-Fuel-Pump is in use. From most of what I've read on several Vortex threads and on the FB-Page, the insufficiently hardened Cam Lobe [as it wears down] sheds material and becomes an agressively abrasive member that grinds through the follower - and eventually the HP-Fuel-Pump actuator shaft. The uploaded pictures seem to consistently support this process. But the idea that the HP-Fuel Pump could be responsible for "eating through followers" seems like a new and yet to be documented theory. Not that it is impossible, just unlikely. But I am stating that [when we communicate anything to VWoA or Audi] that we cannot have it both ways.
> If some aftermarket or modified Fuel Pump is truley causing these same followers to wear out prematurely, then i suggest that is 1. a new development and 2. a seperate thread and 3. not a valid concern for VWoA to absorb and the people who read this thread probably will want to avoid because it confuses the original claim that the Cam-Shaft-Lobe is the root cause of our engine failures [or "abnormal" wear]


I am not sure how we know which one is the main cause. The cam is on one side and the HPFP is on the other with the follower in between. If the HPFP is pushing too hard on the follower, the cam is too soft, or even the follower is too soft, any of these three would cause the wear on the follower. If the HPFP was designed so that it only needed half as much pressure on the piston than the wear would be reduced regardless of the cam hardness.

Assuming the aftermarket HPFPs are harder to push than stock (increased pressure on the shaft to push more fuel) I think it is reasonable to expect the wear to be accelerated. I don't know how much or how anyone would know without an extensive study.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I'm not sure that anyone has made a correlation between aftermarket pumps and cam follower/shaft failures. I was on fully stock parts and wore through, as were a number of others who had the same problem.


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> I am not sure how we know which one is the main cause. The cam is . . . .
> 
> Assuming the aftermarket HPFPs are harder to push than stock (increased pressure on the shaft to push more fuel) I think it is reasonable to expect the wear to be accelerated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

j-deacon said:


> To once more clarrify the core of this manufacturing defect and help us understand and share real [first-hand] information.
> Is it true that the HP-Fuel-Pump is actually eating through any of these Cam Follwers? Sorry if it seems like I am splitting hairs . . .
> My experience is not the same at all. I hope we can agree on the core of the problem; regardless of which HP-Fuel-Pump is in use. From most of what I've read on several Vortex threads and on the FB-Page, the insufficiently hardened Cam Lobe [as it wears down] sheds material and becomes an agressively abrasive member that grinds through the follower - and eventually the HP-Fuel-Pump actuator shaft. The uploaded pictures seem to consistently support this process. But the idea that the HP-Fuel Pump could be responsible for "eating through followers" seems like a new and yet to be documented theory. Not that it is impossible, just unlikely. But I am stating that [when we communicate anything to VWoA or Audi] that we cannot have it both ways.
> If some aftermarket or modified Fuel Pump is truley causing these same followers to wear out prematurely, then i suggest that is 1. a new development and 2. a seperate thread and 3. not a valid concern for VWoA to absorb and the people who read this thread probably will want to avoid because it confuses the original claim that the Cam-Shaft-Lobe is the root cause of our engine failures [or "abnormal" wear]


No no no dude I posted that as a mistake the fuel pump does not eat through the follower I'm not even sure if that's technically possible? Idk, that's not how it happens


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

j-deacon said:


> dmorrow said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how we know which one is the main cause. The cam is . . . .
> ...


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I'm not involved in this nvm


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

some good info inthis thread...here is want happened to my car about three weeks ago

Spent $650 on a APR rebuilt HPFP around october not knowing about this being a common issue. New cam follower was installed at this time also. was at 80k mile at this time. 5k miles later....:banghead::banghead::banghead:










:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


















I am not sure how I can get 80k miles on a stock HPFP and only 5k on an APR Rebuilt HPFP. So im thinking more along the lines of it having to do with the aftermarket HPFP. just my experience.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

is it an A series Cam?


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

yes it is. is that the cause of the failure? the one im getting installed is a b series.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Alright guys.....it's official as of this morning. VW did not make this a recall, but you will be getting a letter in the mail if you are a registered BPY engine owner. 

They are doing the same thing they did with the automatic transmission valve bodies a few months ago. They have made a warranty extension covering the camshaft/follower 100% until 120,000 miles or until thew termination of the extension(2019). 

So there you go guys. If you have an issue, now there is no disputing and calling VWoA........there is a write-up on coverage that comes up when the VIN is entered. All FSIs should be "B" revision without issues now 
-J. Hines


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Great news. Thanks for staying on top of this issue.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Hey - that's great news! I would assume that this pertains to Audi as well?


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Great news! Thanks for updating everyone. :thumbup: 



jhines_06gli said:


> Alright guys.....it's official as of this morning. VW did not make this a recall, but you will be getting a letter in the mail if you are a registered BPY engine owner.
> 
> They are doing the same thing they did with the automatic transmission valve bodies a few months ago. They have made a warranty extension covering the camshaft/follower 100% until 120,000 miles or until thew termination of the extension(2019).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes! Glorious day! Thank you audi gods! Lol mine is shot I think after 12k since I had to change EVERYTHING last so this is perfect timing


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

And thank you jhines to the max lolol I'm so happy


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes thanks now to see if i have the old A cam. if my follower doesn't fail will they make the cam replacement under warranty if i do have the a cam??


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Great news...of course it comes 1 day after I just spent $50 on a new follower :banghead: 

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Jhines :thumbup:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Travis Grundke said:


> Hey - that's great news! I would assume that this pertains to Audi as well?


 I am hoping that too, if so I might wait for the letter before heading back (again) to the dealership to attempt to get mine sorted once and for all.


----------



## blocke (Feb 15, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> Alright guys.....it's official as of this morning. VW did not make this a recall, but you will be getting a letter in the mail if you are a registered BPY engine owner.
> 
> They are doing the same thing they did with the automatic transmission valve bodies a few months ago. They have made a warranty extension covering the camshaft/follower 100% until 120,000 miles or until thew termination of the extension(2019).
> 
> ...


 If I bought my car pre-owned from a private party..how will VW know to send the letter? Do they go by DMV database, or dealer service dept database? Will I just have to bring the car in? 
And can I bring the car in before it has problems, and have the cam/follower replaced to newest revision, or do I have to wait for total failure?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

There should be a mail-in card in either the Owner's Manual or the Maintenance Manual that you can 
send in to let either VoA or AoA that you're now an owner.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

^^I've wondered how the obtain the info of who the owner is as well. As far as taking it into the dealership and having them replace it before an issue, it won't happen. They will only replace the part and perform labor if there is an issue. I attempted to have the dealership examine my cam follower when it was still under the 4yr warranty late last year and they can't even check it without strong reasoning to do so. 

Nevertheless, I'm waiting for someone to confirm receipt of this letter they're sending out. If this is true, then I'm pretty happy.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I believe "strong reasoning" means "pay a $90 diagnostic fee"!


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> Hey - that's great news! I would assume that this pertains to Audi as well?


 I would assume, but we are VW-only dealer, so couldn't tell you that


----------



## npfox1 (May 18, 2004)

jhines_06gli said:


> I would assume, but we are VW-only dealer, so couldn't tell you that


 Which dealership are you with? It may be a few years before I can afford to trade, but I want to buy my next car from you and it would be my pleasure to make the drive to do so! You are a fantastic wealth of knowledge (especially of the inside variety), and I would like to thank you for keeping our community so well informed. 

:beer::beer::beer: 

-Nick


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! 

I was really concerned about this issue since I'm planning on staying with the car for the long haul. 

now.... about those valves......:banghead:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

haha.......I'm at VW of South Charlotte in Charlotte, NC. VW South Charlotte Check out our MKVI Votex Jetta.....hehe. Financing your performance add-ons with new car purchase is where it's at!! 

A little bit of a haul from KY. Although I did have a fellow Dubber drive down from Conn. and back in a weekend for me to work on his car....lol. True dedication there!!! 14 hours each way!! And for the cam/HPFP work at that. 

But yea....anyone who will be at SoWo in Helen, GA this year, stop by our tent. Since I came over to this dealer, we are starting a pretty decent tuning line for the area that offers dealer-backing for all work and services. We will be there under our performance division name (VSCTuning). 

Look forward to meeting you guys and if you're local to NC, swing by and I'll make sure you are very well taken care of at the dealership! 
-J. Hines


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

jmj said:


> I believe "strong reasoning" means "pay a $90 diagnostic fee"!


 They specifically said that without specific codes being thrown or certain characteristic noises coming from the fuel pump, that they cannot check it. When it gets a little warmer and I finish my audio install, I'll take a Saturday or Sunday to check it. I've never done it before and with the DIY guides, it'd still probably take me all day lol.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> They specifically said that without specific codes being thrown or certain characteristic noises coming from the fuel pump, that they cannot check it. When it gets a little warmer and I finish my audio install, I'll take a Saturday or Sunday to check it. I've never done it before and with the DIY guides, it'd still probably take me all day lol.


 Yea.......looking for one code especially, but there are various "characteristics" that lead us to conclude a failed camshaft. But as per VW guidelines, there is a code they are looking for mainly. 

Not like you can just come in and say "I think my cam is bad". The dealer can inspect it....for a fee....and then address the issue if there is one. Me personally, there is a "trick" to checking the follower and the cam revision your car has that literally takes me 5 minutes at most. Now do I share my trick with the community? lol 
-J. Hines


----------



## The_Gladiator (Jan 31, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> .... Now do I share my trick with the community? lol
> -J. Hines


 Of course you DO ....


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

So does this apply to whoever owns the vehicle? I just bought my '06 Passat, and it was not CPO. 

Is this extended warranty only for original owner and CPO owners, or does it transfer with ownership?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

While this is great news I would still replace my follower every 40k miles. 

Nothing like having a catasrophic failure on your way to an important meeting, in the middle of the desert etc.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

najel said:


> So does this apply to whoever owns the vehicle? I just bought my '06 Passat, and it was not CPO.
> 
> Is this extended warranty only for original owner and CPO owners, or does it transfer with ownership?


 The extension is until the vehicle hits 120,000 miles regardless of who owns it. But thye only way you will be a "registered" FSI owner is if you bought the car from a VW dealership or are a regular customer at a VW dealership. Otherwise, you'll just have to go in with the MIL on and symptoms of a defective camshaft and have the issue addressed. All the letter is for is to alert the customer that they have a warranty extension if there were to be an issue with the camshaft. Otherwise, it's just informative letters sent out saying VW is backing their product/part failure farther than normal warranty of the car. 
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

XM_Rocks said:


> While this is great news I would still replace my follower every 40k miles.
> 
> Nothing like having a catasrophic failure on your way to an important meeting, in the middle of the desert etc.


 And no matter who you talk to in the technical world that deals with these engines, the follower is still a "wear item" which means it is a maintenance item as well. So it should be regularly inspected for any issues and you should still use VW-approved oils on a regular basis. VW recommends every 10K miles to change the oil which is a little crazy to me. But I do oil changes every 10K miles on cars every day that have no issues. Just that I know my car and treat it better than normal so it will hopefully do the same to me(which it has on a regular basis). I'm currently at 141,000 miles on my 2006 FSI that has been modified since 12K miles. I did the cam at 34K miles and installed KMD pump internals and KMD follower then. To this day I still have the exact same KMD follower in my car and have zero issues or abnormal wear on it. I change my oil every 5000 miles using Castrol 5W-30 full synthetic and beat the hell out of my car every day I drive it. 

Once you have removed the HPFP once, it's a lot easier every time you do it. I personally pull my follower every 20K miles and check it and re-lube it. But I also change HPFPs constantly testing different units and different fuel pressure gains. 

If I get around to it, I'll try to do a write-up with some pictures of various things with the FSI and the HPFP since I'll be swapping mine out again soon to do some testing. 
-J. Hines


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> ...Me personally, there is a "trick" to checking the follower and the cam revision your car has that literally takes me 5 minutes at most. Now do I share my trick with the community? lol
> -J. Hines


 Ah, come now, don't be a tease. If there is a quick way to check that is within my ability, I would love to hear it. I'm sure it would be of great use to others wishing to check this as well. :wave: 

[edit] 
Your post wasn't available until I finished posting. I look forward to your tips. :beer:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> Ah, come now, don't be a tease. If there is a quick way to check that is within my ability, I would love to hear it. I'm sure it would be of great use to others wishing to check this as well. :wave:
> 
> [edit]
> Your post wasn't available until I finished posting. I look forward to your tips. :beer:


 Its in the FAQ/DIY... here is the thread. 

How to check which Cam you have.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks jhines!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Any one have any idea if the 2007 A4 BWT engine is not included? I see BPY, i'm gonna inspect cam version and lifter for peace of mind, bought my Audi a week and a half ago, don't need any major repairs this soon into debt.


----------



## jsbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

This is good info to know since my car is going tomorrow morning for what I suspect to be this issue. Been having major fuel cut outs which are getting worse every day along with an erratic engine light and a code for low fuel pressure or something of that nature. I have an extended warranty but even better to know VW is now covering this. 

When I called the dealer and told them what it was doing the first response was that it sounded like a bad coil and he was more worried about looking to see if the coil recall had been done, which it was back in December. I told him no it sounds more to me like a failing follower and cam. He seemed a little taken back by the fact that I knew about the problems. 

** I just called VW and inquired about this since the car is going in tomorrow morning. They show the valve body extension ( which was replaced 1.5 years and 50,000 miles ago) and the 2 recalls but don't show anything for the follower as of yet. She said that if it hasn't been officially released yet then it won't show up and that they had not been given any info related to it yet. I said well I've been reading about it and people are being told by their dealers they are covered and she didn't have any response.


----------



## chwang0129 (May 13, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> Alright guys.....it's official as of this morning. VW did not make this a recall, but you will be getting a letter in the mail if you are a registered BPY engine owner.
> 
> They are doing the same thing they did with the automatic transmission valve bodies a few months ago. They have made a warranty extension covering the camshaft/follower 100% until 120,000 miles or until thew termination of the extension(2019).
> 
> ...


 I have a 2006 GTI with 2.0T FSI, am I a BPY engine owner?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

XM_Rocks said:


> Its in the FAQ/DIY... here is the thread.
> 
> How to check which Cam you have.


 Ah, sounded to me like it was a different method not in diy/faq. Still appreciated though!


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

chwang0129 said:


> I have a 2006 GTI with 2.0T FSI, am I a BPY engine owner?


 Yes you are........and unless you have had a camshaft failure already, your car has the "A" revision camshaft in it. Check the part number on the top of the HPFP and see what the suffix is on the end of the part number. 2006 should be a "F" if it's original to the car. 
-J. Hines


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Just called Audi of Canada... 

They have stated the warranty extension is NOT for Canada - case by case basis only.


----------



## pittpimp66 (Dec 21, 2006)

just wanted to say thanks for this thread. Check engine light came on on my 2007 2.0T passat. Took it into the dealership today, and was told about the cam follower failure. Apparently there was a hole in it, and it had made a huge mess in the engine. $2500 to repair it was their quote. Told them to wait on it for a few and I'd call them back. Went to do some research and found this thread for info. 

As I was researching, my VW service advisor called back in a few minutes after initial diagnosis to alert me he talked to the service manager who heard this maintence extension (forget the exact term) was in the works at VW, and that they would be able to performing this fix free of charge to me as a result. I was shocked that they had alerted me to this, I was expecting to have to discuss it with them. 

Car should be ready and fixed by tomorrow. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

jhines, is there anywhere we can verify this info?


----------



## jsbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine has been at the dealer since 8 am and I am still waiting to hear something. Service writer was not wanting to make any judgments by the symptoms but when I mentioned low fuel pressure CEL from Vag-Com he got a weird and concerned look on his face. When I mentioned the warranty extension he seemed to acknowledge it and when asked if VW would cover this if it was problem he said they should. I told him about calling VW and they said I did not have the extension and he said it probably had just not been processed for my car yet. Here's crossing my fingers that either VW or my extended warranty one cover the cost if this is the problem. Preferrably VW so it does not cost me $100 deductible.


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

SteveZero12 said:


> jhines, is there anywhere we can verify this info?


Reason I ask is, I called my dealership in Huntersville, NC as well as VW customer service and they haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

jhines_06gli said:


> Alright guys.....it's official as of this morning. VW did not make this a recall, but you will be getting a letter in the mail if you are a registered BPY engine owner.
> 
> They are doing the same thing they did with the automatic transmission valve bodies a few months ago. They have made a warranty extension covering the camshaft/follower 100% until 120,000 miles or until thew termination of the extension(2019).
> 
> ...


 Just confirming; 
Had to take my 2006 GLI in for a slow coolant leak and wanted them to check out my cam follower 'just in case.' My service adviser JUST called me to tell me the news of warranty extension for the cam follower. I came here to post the news, but see it's not needed. 

:thumbup: What a relief.


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Just confirming;
> Had to take my 2006 GLI in for a slow coolant leak and wanted them to check out my cam follower 'just in case.' My service adviser JUST called me to tell me the news of warranty extension for the cam follower. I came here to post the news, but see it's not needed.
> 
> :thumbup: What a relief.


 
What dealer did you take it to? I've called 3 and the VoA Customer service line. The only one that has heard anything was the dealership that the original post came from.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NOTE: Tried to remove dealership name. Doesn't remove name from everything. 

PLEASE DON'T CALL THEM TO CONFIRM THIS WARRANTY EXTENSION. Others have confirmed it, so just trust that it's there. 

[Northern Ohio VW Dealership Name] :thumbup:


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks I just called them and they verified it with my VIN! $2200 back whoo hoo!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Steve Zero: did they verify that they will reimburse you for repairs you paid for during the extended warranty period?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Please tell me you won't all be calling my dealership to confirm. *My service advisor will not be too happy with me if he has to spend all his time answering cam follower calls.


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *Please tell me you won't all be calling my dealership to confirm. *My service advisor will not be too happy with me if he has to spend all his time answering cam follower calls.


 Ha! Didn't mention any info that would tie you to it! But if they do have calls it will show the power that forums like this have.


----------



## SteveZero12 (Jan 24, 2011)

jmj said:


> Steve Zero: did they verify that they will reimburse you for repairs you paid for during the extended warranty period?


 Haven't seen it in writing yet but every dealer I've talked to has said that is what protocol is for something like this. I've talked to 5 so far on the issue.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

SteveZero12 said:


> Ha! Didn't mention any info that would tie you to it! But if they do have calls it will show the power that forums like this have.


 Yeah, but they JUST talked to me this afternoon about it, so it won't take much to figure out who put this out there.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

maybe Jhines will be better to answer this question but for the warranty to be applied does the follower have to fail or is there a TSB about the cam shaft being changed from the rev A to the rev B cam? 

My follower hasn't failed and i don't plan on letting it.. but i would like to get the rev B cam and not have to have my follower fail to have tht happen would tht be possible under the new warranty?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

The most recent update is Feb. 11, 2011: MIL ON for P0087 P1093 P2293 Technical Service Bulletin.

Part# for the follower is still 06D 109 309 C

If you have a MIL on and you suspect it is on due to the high pressure fuel pump follower then you need to get it checked ASAP.

Other concerns that could quality under this TSB would be various engine noises (use common sense here).

Also remember this TSB only applies to 2006-2007 model years all VIN ranges with the BPY engine.

This is also not a recall and AFAIK it will not escalate into one any time soon.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

SteveZero12 said:


> Haven't seen it in writing yet but every dealer I've talked to has said that is what protocol is for something like this. I've talked to 5 so far on the issue.


 Sweet.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

SteveZero12 said:


> Reason I ask is, I called my dealership in Huntersville, NC as well as VW customer service and they haven't heard anything about it.


 You're soooo close to me, why not just bring it to VW of South Charlotte? It's 25 minutes away and I can assure you if your car has the fault, we'll do the work at no cost to you. If you do not have the fault and just want it done, might be a little harder to do. But I can at least check it for you if you want that piece of mind. 

Just PM me if you want my contacts here at the dealer and swing by to see us. Awesome crew with a lot of aftermarket backing here!!! 
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Bill6211789 said:


> maybe Jhines will be better to answer this question but for the warranty to be applied does the follower have to fail or is there a TSB about the cam shaft being changed from the rev A to the rev B cam?
> 
> My follower hasn't failed and i don't plan on letting it.. but i would like to get the rev B cam and not have to have my follower fail to have tht happen would tht be possible under the new warranty?


 
This is a WARRANTY EXTENSION! Which means *IF* the follower fails, VWoA will cover the repairs up until the end of the extension. But in order to do so, you need the faults that result from a camshaft-to-follower failure. Without this fault, you cannot just walk into the dealership and say you want the extension work done. It doesn't work like that. 

Now as far as the TSB mentioned.........that applies warranty coverage to cars that are still under factory or Certified VW warranty. If your car is not under warranty, then TSBs are just there as technician-assistance. 

So basically, all I can tell you guys is that *IF/WHEN* your FSI engine eats a camshaft due to the follower, VW will cover it until the end of this extension. But you *WILL NOT* be able to: 
-Walk into dealer and demand a new camshaft just because of known extension 
-Walk into dealer and demand they check you follower for free and apply warranty if it is 
damaged. 
-Bring in printed off codes of the fuel pressure fault before you cleared it(DO NOT do 
this......gonna make things a lot harder. If the code is there....leave it!) 

So basically guys, just keep it in the back of you mind that your camshaft failure is covered. But don't try to do anything about it until the ECM tells you it's bad because it's gonna get you nowhere! VW is not going to let us throw $2500 at every FSI that rolls in the door. That's why they did an extension as opposed to a recall. And they know what VIN #s have had the revised cams done as well. Dealers are going to be very cautious on this one because that's a $2500 claim that will be coming out of their gross profit if VW kicks it back. 
-J. Hines


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

whohoo, extended to 120,000 miles. 

nice. I just rolled 150,000 miles last week. So this means absolutely nothing to me going forward. :banghead: 

but hoping the have the first shaft replacement reimbursed....that was at 80sumpthinKmiles.:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> whohoo, extended to 120,000 miles.
> 
> nice. I just rolled 150,000 miles last week. So this means absolutely nothing to me going forward. :banghead:
> 
> but hoping the have the first shaft replacement reimbursed....that was at 80sumpthinKmiles.:thumbup::laugh:


 But with the "B" revision, there are no issues as long as oil is changed with correct grade and the N276 valve doesn't fail on it's own. In that case, you would just need the HPFP. But you should be in the clear as for the camshaft. 

But there is plenty of other thing with the FSI you'll get to keep doing/replacing just like I do at 142K miles. 
-J. Hines


----------



## jsbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Well just to update mine. Talked to the dealer this afternoon and they said it was a thrust sensor that was causing my problems. I told him I won't hold my breath and of course when I got there to get the car they were just finishing up. Upon them testing before giving me that car it magically still throws low fuel pressure codes and now they "think" it may be the pump. I said duhh I didn't think the sensor would fix it and I tried to tell you it acts just like every one that has the follower problem. So of course he says they had to do the sensor first since it was causing codes too. Going to piss me off if I have to pay deductible for the sensor that was not the problem and VW covers everything else. If I remember correctly I've already had the sensor replaced once by the same dealer but it was well over 12,000 miles ago. 

I do have to admit my service writer is being very helpful and was kinda pissed that the sensor did not fix it after he told me it was almost ready. He was more upset than I was.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

jhines_06gli said:


> Yes you are........and unless you have had a camshaft failure already, your car has the "A" revision camshaft in it. Check the part number on the top of the HPFP and see what the suffix is on the end of the part number. 2006 should be a "F" if it's original to the car.
> -J. Hines


 So what you're saying is that if a Type A cam failed and was replaced once already, the dealer put in a Type B cam? 

I ask because I checked my cam before mine failed at 46k and it was an A cam. I never checked it after they replaced it at 46k although I did pull the HPFP to put in a new follower at 71k. My car is an April 2006 build car and currently has 86k on it now.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

jhines_06gli said:


> So basically guys, just keep it in the back of you mind that your camshaft failure is covered. *But don't try to do anything about it until the ECM tells you it's bad because it's gonna get you nowhere!*


 Let me add there is still no reason not to treat this as a maitenance item for those "in the know". 

I can't imagine waiting till Check Engine lights are flashing to look at my cam follower. 

You are risking being stranded somewhere waiting for a tow truck and VW not covering it. 

Just the not knowing of the situation would keep me in a crazy state. 

I would just keep this info in my back pocket and continue Cam Follower inspections/replacements every 30k - 50k miles depending on the wear you have seen.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> So what you're saying is that if a Type A cam failed and was replaced once already, the dealer put in a Type B cam?
> 
> I ask because I checked my cam before mine failed at 46k and it was an A cam. I never checked it after they replaced it at 46k although I did pull the HPFP to put in a new follower at 71k. My car is an April 2006 build car and currently has 86k on it now.


 The "B" revision cams have been used as a replacement since late 2007, so most of the cars that had "A" camshaft failures were replaced with the "B" revision. If it is THAT important to you, I can find out. PM me and I'll get some info from you and look it up. Just don't want to be looking up EVERY FSI that has been repaired. So if you had the cam done withint the past 2 1/2 years or so, you should be good. 
-J. Hines 

And yes, I would recommend still treating the follower as a maint. wear item. But to a lot of the community that does not get under the hood and turn wrenches, it's a difficult job for them to consider maint. But I highly recommend becoming familiar with it and adding that to at least your tune-up maint. and pull it out, check it, lube it back up and reinstall it. Just to be EXTRA safe!


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

okay, I read and perhaps I missed it, but what if you had your camshaft, follower, and fuel pump replaced recently and are still under the extended warranty period (76,000 miles here). How do you get VW to cover it, or better yet, will they reimburse you for the money you spent out of pocket? 

Thanks and Happy St. Patrick's day! :beer:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The way it's worked in the past was that you should receive a letter announcing the warranty extension 
and how to receive reimbursement for out-of-pocket charges for a covered repair by sending in a copy 
of your paid repair order.


----------



## jimbodini25 (Jun 7, 2005)

This sucks. I bought my 06 GTI 4 weeks ago. Two weeks ago my follower went within 300 miles of me owning it. I pulled the pump and it was wasted along with the follower, but the cam (A version) still looked decent. I bought the parts and replaced it myself about a week ago when the parts came. How would I go about getting a reimbursement if I'm a recent buyer and did the work myself? (or I suppose I could put the old parts in, have it towed to a dealer and have them do it all along with the cam....) I'm at 87k now, so I've got some time before it runs out.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I would think that you can get reimbursed for the cost of the parts by sending in your receipt.


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

mike3141 said:


> The way it's worked in the past was that you should receive a letter announcing the warranty extension
> and how to receive reimbursement for out-of-pocket charges for a covered repair by sending in a copy
> of your paid repair order.


 good info. I'll be heading to the dealer this weekend with receipt from my local shop and even the parts replaced if necessary. thanks :beer:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

dub4orl said:


> good info. I'll be heading to the dealer this weekend with receipt from my local shop and even the parts replaced if necessary. thanks :beer:


 ...and they will gladly give you the phone number to VWoA and send you on your way. Save yourself a trip and just contact VW Customer Care. 1-800-822-8987


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I emailed the rep. who handled my case when I had my cam repaired, inquiring into whether I would be able to get a refund. So far all I've heard back is crickets.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

called dealer asking about reimbursement, told me to call VWOA.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait so warranty extension applies to audi too right?


----------



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if this applies to us in Canada? For warranty ? 
I think my cam follower is messed up 
Having the same issues/problems like everyone else on here 
Fuel cut offs and car is not the same 
Cel comes on &off but no reading 
06 GLI 96700kms 

Thanks


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

AUDI OF CANADA: 

Has stated that this warranty extension is NOT valid in Canada. It is to be handled on a CASE BY CASE basis only.


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

vliou said:


> AUDI OF CANADA:
> 
> Has stated that this warranty extension is NOT valid in Canada. It is to be handled on a CASE BY CASE basis only.


 That is so stupid... Doesn't all MK5 sold in North America came from the same factory with same parts? 
So why warranty only apply to one country? :screwy: 

I will inspect mine this weekend, I still have few months left on the 5/100K warranty.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

One of the b6 passat members was just trying to get there follower warranty extension done and the dealer is asking for oil change receipts bf it will be covered under warranty. 

I understand them asking. But Thts a bull 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Bill6211789 said:


> One of the b6 passat members was just trying to get there follower warranty extension done and the dealer is asking for oil change receipts bf it will be covered under warranty.
> 
> I understand them asking. But Thts a bull
> 
> Sent from my EVO


 I know I've been told that if I do my own oil changes, to always keep the receipts. And I have a large stash of them. It's not really BS on their part; why should VW cover the extension if the oil is changed only every 15k? I'm not saying that's the case, but how do they know that? Now on the other hand, if you change your oil every 10k as specified by VW and then they deny it, that's BS. I personally believe 10k is too long to wait for an oil change, but that is the interval set by them. 

I guess that's off topic though. Were they asking for specific mileage intervals of the oil changes done?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

The follower issue is related to oil changes but its an issue with every FSI out there not just a select few. the people tht have changed there oil properly just have the follower issue later on.

My issue is tht I bought my car used so I have none of the info on my oil changes bf I got my car. And I change my oil every 3k I don't keep all of my receipts. But bc its an issue with every FSI is why I feel its not cool tht now they want oil receipts. 

I was just putting it out there tho. I check my follower every 6k so I'm not too worried about mine failing. I may do the new b cam wen I do my TB


Sent from my EVO


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

I read through this topic, but has anyone confirmed that *Audi of America* is also providing the extension to BPY-equipped vehicles like my '06 A3? 



Also, I have one of the quirky "show floor model, first built" A3s that don't have fogs and were built in Feb of 2005. My follower at 50k showed light wear and was replaced, but I noticed that I have the *two piece rev B cam*. Is that odd to see in a BPY motor built in 2005? I bought this car with 20k miles on it, is it really possibly it had a catastrophic failure early in its life? 


I'm at 73k now, I should really check again.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AFAIK no word yet from AoA.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> And I change my oil every 3k I don't keep all of my receipts. But bc its an issue with every FSI is why I feel its not cool tht now they want oil receipts.


 I dropped my car off again this morning to try and get this covered under my CPO (Audi, not VW) and am hoping they don't ask for oil receipts. I change my own oil every 5k, and while I keep a log in an Excel file of the date, mileage, oil used etc I don't keep the actual receipt. I have a couple, but not all of them. 

To be honest though, I am not expecting to get my car back fixed. It is refusing to throw any CEL's.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol what if I just take my a4 to a vw dealership for repair instead of an audi dealership? Think it would be a good idea to give it a shot?


----------



## HXMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Lol what if I just take my a4 to a vw dealership for repair instead of an audi dealership? Think it would be a good idea to give it a shot?


 Thats not going to work well, just so you know.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

fs454 said:


> Also, I have one of the quirky "show floor model, first built" A3s that don't have fogs and were built in Feb of 2005. My follower at 50k showed light wear and was replaced, but I noticed that I have the *two piece rev B cam*. Is that odd to see in a BPY motor built in 2005? I bought this car with 20k miles on it, is it really possibly it had a catastrophic failure early in its life?


 My GTI is an April 2006 build GTI and it originally had the A camshaft. I got my car tuned APR Stg 2 at 20,000. Ever since I had it, the boost gauge would always hit 18 or 19, then go down to 15-17, back up, down, then eventually settle. I thought it was normal (it never did this in stock mode). Fast forward to 46k. My car had a massive fuel cut and went into limp mode for 30 seconds. I went to hit the throttle all the way and it barely felt like it had 20hp. Then, it was "fine" again. Turns out the cam lobes had worn away to finally set it off into limp mode. FWIW, the HPFP was replaced at around 35k IIRC. Once I had the new cam, I was just expecting it to run the same way it did, since I thought that boost fluctuation was wrong. Boy, was I wrong! Linear boost all the way to redline! It seriously felt like a new car. 

I just checked my paperwork from the other day and they did indeed put a B cam in it. It has 86k on it now, and I replaced the follower at 71k. I inspected it at about 81k and just a tiny bit of the black surface had worn away. I have always changed my oil at 5k and my car does see high rpms all the time (well, not in the last few months as I'm trying to conserve gas and I want to get the timing belt replaced before I beat on it too much again), so maybe that was the problem. But still, my car only had an intake and a DP before the tune, and as soon as I tune it, obviously the cam had already had some wear on it as it was fluctuation boost from the start of getting the tune. 

Anyhow, to answer your question, I wouldn't doubt if it really had an A cam and they replaced it when/if it failed. Maybe try and get a Car Fax and see if it's in the records. Or if you know where the car was serviced at that point in its life, see if they have the service records for it.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh and just to note, I'm not saying that jhines_06gli is wrong about the potential warranty extension...but there is *nothing official* from VWoA yet. I got this email from VW: 

_"Thank you for your e-mail in regard to the information you have been seeing on the internet pertaining to the cam follower for your GTI. I appreciate the opportunity to respond. 


I apologize; I am not able to speak on information that is being provided on the internet that is not coming from an approved Volkswagen website. *At this time, there are no open campaigns or limited warranty extensions for the cam follower, cam shaft, or the fuel pump for your car.* If in the future a campaign or limited warranty extension is opened you will be notified by mail. 

It is my sincere desire to assist our customers whenever possible, and I am sorry I am not able to provide you the information you are seeking. 


If I may be of further assistance regarding this, or any other matter, please don’t hesitate to contact me again by e-mail at www.vw.com or through our Customer CARE Center at (800) 822-8987. If I am not available, one of my colleagues will be able to assist you. In addition, you will soon be receiving a Volkswagen Customer Care satisfaction survey. Please take a few moments to complete this. Your feedback is important for it will allow us to serve you more effectively in the future. 


Sincerely, 



Tracy G. 

Customer CARE Advocate"_ 

Hopefully that will change in the future. 

In the mean time, I'm glad everything crapped out on me under warranty, I now have the B revision cam (I have a very early build 06 model GTI)


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Per my SA at an Audi dealership Audi are going to be following suit with this, but not sure on the timing yet.


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

So is VW going to require us to provide them with receipts of oil changes in order to qualify for the warranty extention? Of course I did all mine by myself but don't have the receipts.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Oh and just to note, I'm not saying that jhines_06gli is wrong about the potential warranty extension...but there is *nothing official* from VWoA yet. I got this email from VW:
> 
> _"Thank you for your e-mail in regard to the information you have been seeing on the internet pertaining to the cam follower for your GTI. I appreciate the opportunity to respond.
> 
> ...


 That's interesting. I'm not sure who told my dealerships service manager, but he said there is indeed an extension for all VW FSI's. But maybe he got his sources from here.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> That's interesting. I'm not sure who told my dealerships service manager, but he said there is indeed an extension for all VW FSI's. But maybe he got his sources from here.


 I wouldn't be suprised if somehing is in the works...but at the time I got that email nothing was official. And along with specifically saying what year and engine mine has, to send an email to them you need to give your vin...so if I was dealing with a clueless person, they still would have been looking at any open campaigns off my vin anyway. 

Ironically, she did mention the airbag wire harness campaign to me at the end of the email as well.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> That's interesting. I'm not sure who told my dealerships service manager, but he said there is indeed an extension for all VW FSI's. But maybe he got his sources from here.


 I don't think people rely on advice from an internet forum to run their business. Of course that's a slight exaggeration but you know what I mean. Not hatin just sayin


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

I had an issue about 6 weeks ago and needed my PCV replaced along with some vacuum hoses and other things and they originally thought it was because of a damaged Cam lobe. Well they ended up replacing the PCV and noted the Cam damage is causing fuel cuts on my service bill. So I just finished calling them and they said they just got the notice this week on the extention and my car will be covered since they noted the issues not too long ago. So now I have a Tuesday appointment to start this process which gives me time to replace the new cam follower and HPFP with the old ones and get a new set replaced.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if somehing is in the works...but at the time I got that email nothing was official. And along with specifically saying what year and engine mine has, to send an email to them you need to give your vin...so if I was dealing with a clueless person, they still would have been looking at any open campaigns off my vin anyway.
> 
> Ironically, she did mention the airbag wire harness campaign to me at the end of the email as well.


 Ok.....here's how it works just to clear it up with you guys who are confused. 

When you go into dealership, the service consultant enters your VIN into VWhub.com and pulls up the info on your car as far as if it VW certified, if there are any open recalls, etc. Well with the new warranty extensions the screen will say "Special Coverage". When you go and look at what the special coverage is for and read through it........you find that the FSI cam follower and resulting damage caused by it's failure is covered UNDER the right circumstances with the diagnosis and confirmation from VW technicians. Then in that case VW covers the repairs up to 120,000 miles in full. BUT......with all the people calling in to VWoA and mentioning recall and all this other stuff, they probably just don't want any false info since everything is recorded that they say and their ass is on the line there! 

But YES!!! 100% can confirm that if your cam fails and you go to dealer and the technician confirms that your cam/follower has failed, it will be replaced as long as your are driving a FSI car(in particular the 2006-early 2007 cars). 
-J. Hines


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Ok.....here's how it works just to clear it up with you guys who are confused.
> 
> When you go into dealership, the service consultant enters your VIN into VWhub.com and pulls up the info on your car as far as if it VW certified, if there are any open recalls, etc. Well with the new warranty extensions the screen will say "Special Coverage". When you go and look at what the special coverage is for and read through it........you find that the FSI cam follower and resulting damage caused by it's failure is covered UNDER the right circumstances with the diagnosis and confirmation from VW technicians. Then in that case VW covers the repairs up to 120,000 miles in full. BUT......with all the people calling in to VWoA and mentioning recall and all this other stuff, they probably just don't want any false info since everything is recorded that they say and their ass is on the line there!
> 
> ...


 And it covers the HPFP and Cam Shaft?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jhines_06gli said:


> Ok.....here's how it works just to clear it up with you guys who are confused.
> 
> When you go into dealership, the service consultant enters your VIN into VWhub.com and pulls up the info on your car as far as if it VW certified, if there are any open recalls, etc. Well with the new warranty extensions the screen will say "Special Coverage". When you go and look at what the special coverage is for and read through it........you find that the FSI cam follower and resulting damage caused by it's failure is covered UNDER the right circumstances with the diagnosis and confirmation from VW technicians. Then in that case VW covers the repairs up to 120,000 miles in full. BUT......with all the people calling in to VWoA and mentioning recall and all this other stuff, they probably just don't want any false info since everything is recorded that they say and their ass is on the line there!
> 
> ...


 Well I was never 'confused'... but I can see why a lowly email responded would want to cover her own back. Its a little discouraging that they wont be completely truthful when someone takes the time to send them a message. Whatever...I have the b cam anyways now, so hopefully ill be ok and never need the extended warranty.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

danniboi said:


> And it covers the HPFP and Cam Shaft?


 This follows the TSB that previously applied to fault codes P0087 and P2293 for the fuel systems faults. Essentially, if you car throws a MIL code P0087, then you just need to take your car to the dealership and let the technicians handle it. When your VIN is entered into the system, it will pop up if your car falls within the VIN range to qualify for the warranty extension(It's basically ALL 2006 FSI cars!). 

As for what this covers.......we follow the TSB EXACTLY even for the warranty extension. It's still warranty and we still have to treat it like the car is under regular factory warranty. So if we pull the HPFP and find the follower just worn, we follow instructions and repair as needed. If there is a hole through the follower and the HPFP is damaged, then yes, you'll get a HPFP as well. In the end, it's the same TSB that people have been posting on here for nearly 4 years now..........just it's been extended out like the DSG warranty and the Triptronic valve body warranty. 
-J. Hines 

As for letters in the mail........not sure when those will come out. They were out within 3 weeks of the valve body extension coming out, so I'd expect to see the letters within the next month or so. We'll see


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

jhines--is there any notion of what the "policy" would be for those of us who failed and were repaired out of warranty, but well under 120,000 miles? like 85K miles? and who paid for most or all of the repair done by dealer with dealer parts? any comment on the subject of reimbursement?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

As I stated on an earlier page the way warranty extensions have worked in the past is that eligible owners will receive a letter from VWoA or (hopefully) AoA with details of the extension and, for those who have already paid out-of-pocket for the covered repair, instructions on how to obtain reimbursement. 

This means that if you purchased your vehicle "previously owned" you should find the "2nd owner" card in the manual set and send it in so that you'll be recorded as the current owner.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> As I stated on an earlier page the way warranty extensions have worked in the past is that eligible owners will receive a letter from VWoA or (hopefully) AoA with details of the extension and, for those who have already paid out-of-pocket for the covered repair, instructions on how to obtain reimbursement.
> 
> This means that if you purchased your vehicle "previously owned" you should find the "2nd owner" card in the manual set and send it in so that you'll be recorded as the current owner.


 original owner. repaired at 85k, now at 150k miles. so just wait for the letter? I suppose I've waited this long. Might bring it in for the airbag thing though, especially since it's throwing airbag codes.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

iGen3 said:


> original owner. repaired at 85k, now at 150k miles. so just wait for the letter? I suppose I've waited this long. Might bring it in for the airbag thing though, especially since it's throwing airbag codes.


 ^^^^^
The extension is until 120,000 miles... sorry good luck


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Essentially, if you car throws a MIL code P0087, then you just need to take your car to the dealership and let the technicians handle it.


 What if I'm just getting the P2293 code?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> ^^^^^
> The extension is until 120,000 miles... sorry good luck


 I think you misunderstand. His failure clearly occurred before he hit 120,000 miles. He has 150,000 now, but no failure. He paid for the fix at 85,000 miles because it was outside of the warranty mileage at that time. Since they have now extended the warranty coverage to failures occurring prior to 120,000 miles, his question is whether VW will reimburse him for what amounts to a warranty repair during the extended warranty period, not whether they would cover him if he had a failure at 150,000 miles.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

jmj said:


> I think you misunderstand. His failure clearly occurred before he hit 120,000 miles. He has 150,000 now, but no failure. He paid for the fix at 85,000 miles because it was outside of the warranty mileage at that time. Since they have now extended the warranty coverage to failures occurring prior to 120,000 miles, his question is whether VW will reimburse him for what amounts to a warranty repair during the extended warranty period, not whether they would cover him if he had a failure at 150,000 miles.


 Sorry i thought that he meant it happened a second time


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

hey guys, for those of us that have paid out of pocket for repairs well before the 120,000 mile warranty extension I got some info. just got off the phone with VWofA reagarding those of us that paid out of pocket and as of not, nothing "official" can be done for us. Depending on the VIN# for our cars, a VIN-specific letter will be sent once it goes into effect. The lady I spoke to couldn't tell me when this would occur, but she did say that it is being talked about and we will be notified by mail once it does go into effect. (much like the airbag). As of right now though, there is nothing that can be done except wait. She did say to keep two things for reimbursement:

1) RO for when and where the vehicle got repaired

AND

2) Proof of payment - either a receipt or a bank statement showing you paid for the repairs.

She did not mention at all having to include receipts for regular maintenance or service.

I'll be waiting patiently for my letter to arrive by mail as I'm sure most of you will too. It's gonna be great to get that money back even if it's a partial reimbursement.


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with a dealer in my area and asked if there was a warranty extension on fsi fuel pumps within a cretin vin range. He looked up my cars vin and told me it did have the extension which I new it would because it was manufactured in 05 with the a cam, but I needed to hear it from a dealer to believe that VW finally did something about this pump. Looks like I will be getting a new pump and cam soon


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

BGKYJettaOwner said:


> What if I'm just getting the P2293 code?


Usually a stand-alone P2293 fault is a defective HPFP. Which you have about a 50/50 shot that the cam follower will be worn as well. But MOST of the time with that fault, it's just a bad N276 solenoid valve that is mounted on top of HPFP and not available seperately. 

With just this fault and no follower damage, you'd be responsible for the repairs to the car and/or the diagnosis fees.......sorry
-J. Hines


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Usually a stand-alone P2293 fault is a defective HPFP. Which you have about a 50/50 shot that the cam follower will be worn as well. But MOST of the time with that fault, it's just a bad N276 solenoid valve that is mounted on top of HPFP and not available seperately.
> 
> With just this fault and no follower damage, you'd be responsible for the repairs to the car and/or the diagnosis fees.......sorry
> -J. Hines


What about if I only show P000A code and the follower is smashed pretty bad but not completely thru and the cam lobe has a ton of scratches and indents?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa, WAIT.

WAIT a sec here.

I spoke to my dealer about this and this thread confirms this...

The VIN#'s include engines with BPY engines only.

Is Audi/VW saying that if our cam followers take a dump the issue is limited to BPY engines only????


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

vliou said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, WAIT.
> 
> WAIT a sec here.
> 
> ...


That's what it looks like.


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok so I dropped the car off today and they said VW will replace the Follower, HPFP, and the cam under warranty! Car has 94k miles on it, hopefully this baby runs like new on Friday


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Usually a stand-alone P2293 fault is a defective HPFP. Which you have about a 50/50 shot that the cam follower will be worn as well. But MOST of the time with that fault, it's just a bad N276 solenoid valve that is mounted on top of HPFP and not available seperately.
> 
> With just this fault and no follower damage, you'd be responsible for the repairs to the car and/or the diagnosis fees.......sorry
> -J. Hines


Thanks for the info. I've got cam/follower/hpfp damage along with the P2293 code. I just haven't yet gotten the P0087 code as you mentioned in your previous post. I've already replaced one holed-out follower. Holding off on a response from AoA before replacing the camshaft and hpfp.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

danniboi said:


> Ok so I dropped the car off today and they said VW will replace the Follower, HPFP, and the cam under warranty! Car has 94k miles on it, hopefully this baby runs like new on Friday


did you have any extended warrenty? b/c i just passed 55k miles and out of warrenty on my audi a3.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

vliou said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, WAIT.
> 
> WAIT a sec here.
> 
> ...


Right now VW is the only manufacturer that has released this extension. So ALL FSI and TFSI engines used by VW were BPY codes in the US. So that's all it applies to for the moment. I have no contact with Audi, so couldn't tell you about them.
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

danniboi said:


> What about if I only show P000A code and the follower is smashed pretty bad but not completely thru and the cam lobe has a ton of scratches and indents?


As per the TSB that we are following even with this extension, we have to pull the follower and examine it. If it has wear on it that is abnormal, then we replace it along with the scratched camshaft and examine the HPFP. If the plunger on the HPFP is damaged, then we replaced it as well. But that only happens when the follower wears completely through and has a hole in it.
-J. Hines


----------



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

mkim said:


> did you have any extended warrenty? b/c i just passed 55k miles and out of warrenty on my audi a3.


No, it was covered by the extention VW just passed


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

danniboi said:


> No, it was covered by the extention VW just passed


Sorry I'm in a trouble myself... Can anyone confirm if it's only Vw or vw/audi? With fsi bpy?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

as of right now its just VW 

but no one has received letters in the mail stating the extension so id just wait for letters the warranty extension officially starts April 1st i believe so we wont get official notification until after tht.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> as of right now its just VW
> 
> but no one has received letters in the mail stating the extension so id just wait for letters the warranty extension officially starts April 1st i believe so we wont get official notification until after tht.


i cannot wait,,,, till then my car will remain sick


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> as of right now its just VW
> 
> but no one has received letters in the mail stating the extension . . . . .


Audi-USA seems to be either extremely guarded or just clueless about this issue and is not willing to extend the original drivetrain warranty on my suspect parts nor are they acknowledging this as a action item on their part. I was talked to by an Audi-USA rep for 20 minutes and he probed a couple of times as to how my concern surfaced and how why i thought that Audi would cover a car that is 18K-miles out of the basic warranty. When I mentioned the related TechServiceBull, he lectured/explained how many people are confused with the difference between a manufacturer's replacement campaign [essentially a warranty extension] and an internal communication AKA the Technical Service Bulletin. He stressed how the public [even affected vehicle owners] are not intended to see or know specifics about any VW or Audi TSBs. The intent of all TSBs is to limit time/costs charged to affected vehicle owners and to expedite repairs by internally sharing information between dealerships and the corporate engineering pool. Competing, independent repair shops are also not to know of the specifics of any TSB. Essentially he was trying to get lots of the metaphoric toothpaste back in to the original tube. So i guess that we should conclude that the TSBs are for our benefit [as Audi sees it] because it keeps a dealership from re-discovering the same problem that several others have already solved and most likely to keep the repair cost for issues like this one to about $2200 and not 3 or $4k. And [supposedly] TSBs are not a negotiating or leveraging tool nor a catalyst for many owners with similar issues to create a collective argument or point the finger knowingly at a manufacturer or its parts.

There was also the repeating of Audi's insistence for the proof/records of service [especially lubricants & filters] which are needed for any sympathy or extensive coverage claim. Since many Vortex readers change their own oil, it seems worth mentioning that every liter of oil and every belt, spark-plug & filter bought may as well be mirrored with a receipt shoved in to a maintenance envelop.
Corporate attitudes; they want to allow reimbursed work to only chase cars that are 'proven' to have been maintained according to the manufacturer issued schedule. It is essentially their ball and they can take the ball away when they are tired of the game.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

j-deacon said:


> Audi-USA seems to be either extremely guarded or just clueless about this issue and is not willing to extend the original drivetrain warranty on my suspect parts nor are they acknowledging this as a action item on their part. I was talked to by an Audi-USA rep for 20 minutes and he probed a couple of times as to how my concern surfaced and how why i thought that Audi would cover a car that is 18K-miles out of the basic warranty. When I mentioned the related TechServiceBull, he lectured/explained how many people are confused with the difference between a manufacturer's replacement campaign [essentially a warranty extension] and an internal communication AKA the Technical Service Bulletin. He stressed how the public [even affected vehicle owners] are not intended to see or know specifics about any VW or Audi TSBs. The intent of all TSBs is to limit time/costs charged to affected vehicle owners and to expedite repairs by internally sharing information between dealerships and the corporate engineering pool. Competing, independent repair shops are also not to know of the specifics of any TSB. Essentially he was trying to get lots of the metaphoric toothpaste back in to the original tube. So i guess that we should conclude that the TSBs are for our benefit [as Audi sees it] because it keeps a dealership from re-discovering the same problem that several others have already solved and most likely to keep the repair cost for issues like this one to about $2200 and not 3 or $4k. And [supposedly] TSBs are not a negotiating or leveraging tool nor a catalyst for many owners with similar issues to create a collective argument or point the finger knowingly at a manufacturer or its parts.
> 
> There was also the repeating of Audi's insistence for the proof/records of service [especially lubricants & filters] which are needed for any sympathy or extensive coverage claim. Since many Vortex readers change their own oil, it seems worth mentioning that every liter of oil and every belt, spark-plug & filter bought may as well be mirrored with a receipt shoved in to a maintenance envelop.
> Corporate attitudes; they want to allow reimbursed work to only chase cars that are 'proven' to have been maintained according to the manufacturer issued schedule. It is essentially their ball and they can take the ball away when they are tired of the game.


The TSB may not be for all to see but it proves that there is a known problem with the design. How big a problem or how often the occurance can be debated. Has VW really offered the extended warranty with the exact same engine? If they have, I would be interested in knowing what his response would be to what VW is doing and why the Audi shouldn't be doing the same.

In the end, you have exceeded the warranty that came with the car and they don't have a legal obligation to pay for this repair.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I don't think it's unreasonable for a manufacturer to ask for verification of proper maintenance in connection with coverage for out-of-warranty claims. It may seem silly to keep receipts for DIY maintenance and repairs, but it doesn't take much effort, and it saves a lot of hassle in these types of situations. 

I chided another poster years ago when he suggested he had a complete file for every car he owned, even those he sold, until he pointed out that it saved his a** once when someone tried to claim he sold them a bad car. I think he said something like "luck favors the prepared".


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone have a doc of vw warranty letter that says anything about fsi bpy engine?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I don't believe that any letters have been sent out yet.


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

This is really nerve racking. I'm almost at 99K. I'm getting rid of this POS.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

gefunden said:


> This is really nerve racking. I'm almost at 99K. I'm getting rid of this POS.


Or spend $60 and replace the follower? Hardly worth getting rid of a car you already have unless you just want to get another car.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just changed mine after 160K km and it was still in tack with life to spare. The DLC coating was rubbed off but that's about it. Took me about an hour but could likely do it in half the time if I was ever going to do it again. I didn't even have to remove the banjo bolt!


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

gefunden said:


> This is really nerve racking. I'm almost at 99K. I'm getting rid of this POS.


It's only nerve-wracking the first time you check. After that it's a mild PITA, but nothing worse.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's really not difficult. Pull the fuse to the fuel pump, start your car, let it run till it empties the fuel in the lines, get in there and depress the nipple on the puomp to get the remaining pressure/fuel out of the pump (make sure to use a shop rag around the area) then remove some hoses, bolts- walla! I know I make it sound easier then it is but with all the DIY's floating around it makes it very easy to do.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

rdjr74 said:


> It's really not difficult. Pull the fuse to the fuel pump, start your car, let it run till it empties the fuel in the lines


This is not necessary unless you have an OLD pump without a schrader valve. Just relieve the pressure using the valve.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Audi come on I'm ****ing waiting.....and shut happened soon as I pass 50k.... And I put new folloer at 40k and the old was fine...


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

cam, follower and pump replaced under warranty. well past the 60k powertrain warranty (not by a little bit either, over 80k). On my 10th straight year of owning a VW I may for the first time vowe never to badmouth their warranty practices again lol.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

B6 Passat said:


> This is not necessary unless you have an OLD pump without a schrader valve. Just relieve the pressure using the valve.


I have the old style pump without the valve and I didn't pull the fuse. Just have some shop towels under it and crack the compression union until it starts to leak out. You'll get a little gas coming out but honestly it's not that much. Pull off the line, take out a couple fuel line retaining screws and pull the pump out ... it's basically that easy.


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

gefunden said:


> This is really nerve racking. I'm almost at 99K. I'm getting rid of this POS.



Someone else's reply: "Or spend $60 and replace the follower? Hardly worth getting rid of a car you already have unless you just want to get another car."


My friends told me that when the radio inevitably (temporarily) died on my 337GTI to pull a certain fuse and then replace it after 30 seconds - problem solved. And now, dmorrow almost makes changing the cam follower sound as fast and easy as a fuse. Sure, most of us are able to do that part check/swap but in 2011, is that something that we should be spending our time with? Really?

I've owned 3 VW's and my current, Audi 2.0T [worked on most of them myself too] and I would tend to agree with gefunden. A VW-Audi at 99K-miles represents a relatively expensive maintenance dilemma. Compared with my two previous Hondas, these German rides are almost as reliable, but that reliability comes at a significant (latent) cost. I'm also more than ready to sell mine, but want to solve this camshaft/pump/follower shortcoming first. Corporate seems to have been "on the verge" of stepping up and taking some financial responsibility for months but as history shows, this issue has been kicked, like a can down the road, for almost four years. Not really a POS-vehicle in my opinion, but not a situation that i would wish on anyone else.


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

I inspected the cam follower last weekend to find a huge hole in it and wear on both the pump shaft and camshaft lobe. I have a 06 Jetta 2.0T with 82000km. Oil changed between 5000 and 8000km interval since new, 2/3 at the dealer and 1/3 using Mobil 1 0w40. 

Hopefully the car is still under warranty so it is now under repair for a revision B camshaft  . The VW mechanic told me the hard part will be to find the metal piece detached from the follower, could be anywhere from the head to the bottom of the engine...

So for those of you who are still under warranty with a FSI, take the time to inspect it or bring it to the dealer and pay for the inspection telling them you hear abnormal noise from the HPFP, they will not charge you if they find a problem. This could save you a lot of money!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

j-deacon said:


> Someone else's reply: "Or spend $60 and replace the follower? Hardly worth getting rid of a car you already have unless you just want to get another car."
> 
> 
> My friends told me that when the radio inevitably (temporarily) died on my 337GTI to pull a certain fuse and then replace it after 30 seconds - problem solved. And now, dmorrow almost makes changing the cam follower sound as fast and easy as a fuse. Sure, most of us are able to do that part check/swap but in 2011, is that something that we should be spending our time with? Really?
> ...


I completely agree that you shouldn't have to do this on any engine but at the same time, from a financial standpoint, if this is the only problem with the car, then you would be better off dealing with the one issue you have over buying a new car. I have replaced the follower once and had an independent shop do it once and I am at 110k miles. I consider myself lucky on having the first one last until around 70k miles.

So now I pay around $60 to do it myself or $150 for the indy shop to replace it at around every 15 - 20k miles. 

What will the new car cost me per year over dealing with this issue and keeping the current car? This issue costs me $10 per month even if I have the shop deal with it, new car costs hundreds per month?

Even if corporate steps up, you still have to drive the car until the follower fails, sending pieces of metal throughout the oil all so they can replace the parts with better parts. I think I will keep occasionally replacing the follower.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone on audizine.com just posted this:


```
Coverage is being extended up to 120,000 miles or 10 years from vehicles original in service date as of 4/6/11. Letters are on the way to affected customers in the VIN and model year ranges. Work will only be performed and covered on vehicles in need or repair as direct result of cam or follower wear. HPFP will also be covered if needed due to complete wear of follower. 

A4 2005-2007 VIN range WAU___8E_5A405683 to WAU___8E_7A284778

A4 Cab 2007 VIN range WAU___8H_7K013458 to WAU___8H_7K037815

A3 2006-2007 VIN range WAU___8P_6A000150 to WAU___8P_7A227907


Now everyone let out a big collective sigh of relief!!
```
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Camshaft-warranty-extension-and-reimbursement

Now, I don't know where he got the info but i was in fact on the phone with a service tech today and he did mention something about warranty being extended when i spoke to him about a cam, follower and fuel pump TSB that has been out. He also asked "this came out not so long ago right?" So i think there is another one out there. 

i will be calling again tomorrow to verify. Ill call AOA to find out too


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha I got a little recall card in the mail from audi today... turns out it was for the ignition cylinder on my b5. Big fffffuuuuu! But reading that great news made it all better


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

It's pathetic that someone would post that, and after repeated requests for a PDF, we get the cold shoulder. Messing with Vortexers like this is stupid. If he's lying, I'll be pretty mad. Just post the damn PDF, really.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK.... Where is the one for early model VW's???????


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Looks like they updated the AZ thread with a pic of the recall notice. Says they found it over at vortex, but I couldn't find it.

This is starting to look more and more promising.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Camshaft-warranty-extension-and-reimbursement


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Looks like they updated the AZ thread with a pic of the recall notice. Says they found it over at vortex, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> This is starting to look more and more promising.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Camshaft-warranty-extension-and-reimbursement


Thank you!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

rawaudi said:


> Looks like they updated the AZ thread with a pic of the recall notice. Says they found it over at vortex, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> This is starting to look more and more promising.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...Camshaft-warranty-extension-and-reimbursement



They meant quattroworld:

http://forums.quattroworld.com/a4b7/msgs/5423.phtml

The image they have is a listing of VW warranty extensions.


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

I have to admit that I didn't stay up to date with MkV issues since I bought my car, and never checked my cam followers. Just recently (78,000 miles), my car started misfiring under heavy load, with an accompanying CEL with various fuel codes (sorry, don't have them handy). I'm fairly certain it is the cam follower, but can't say for sure. I just talked to my dealer's service advisor, gave him my VIN, and he confirmed that VW is paying for cam follower repairs up to 120,000 miles.

However, earlier in the day I also talked to VWoA. They ran my VIN, and told me the only two extended warranties they had on file were pertaining to the cat converters and the 3rd brake light. So, there may be some verbage regarding the cam follower that prevents VWoA calling it an "extended warranty," but it does seem like they're paying for cam follower repairs. It also definitely is not a recall, because I never got a letter informing me of anything, but did get a letter recently about a airbag wiring harness recall.

My appointment is on Tuesday, so I'll report back after they determine what is wrong. It could even have nothing to do with the cam follower, but all signs point to yes.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

My car is at the dealer and I spoke with them today. They confirmed that the warranty has been extended until 2016 or 120k miles, whichever one comes first. So, I'm not going to worry about this follower any more. If they don't want to check it and will replace the parts or the entire engine because of this issue, I'm happy.


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

In my case they replaced the entire head at 82000km. The metal pieces detached from the cam follower and floating around did alot of damage.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueJetta2.0T said:


> In my case they replaced the entire head at 82000km. The metal pieces detached from the cam follower and floating around did alot of damage.


Wow that's crazy I changed mine out with almost 160 000km on it and here's how it looked.


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

I was also surprised. I was looking for something like yours. I don't abuse much my car and changed oil regularly, 5000 - 8000km interval. I'm wondering if the type of oil as something to do about it. My dealer use castrol syntec 5w40 and i used mobil 1 0w40 for about 5 oil changes. What type of oil are you using?


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueJetta2.0T said:


> I was also surprised. I was looking for something like yours. I don't abuse much my car and changed oil regularly, 5000 - 8000km interval. I'm wondering if the type of oil as something to do about it. My dealer use castrol syntec 5w40 and i used mobil 1 0w40 for about 5 oil changes. What type of oil are you using?


I was using Syntec 5W40 for most of the changes. I tried M1 0-30 (I think, but found it too thin and was buring up about 25% faster). I just put in my first GC 0W30 so no thoughts on it yet. I actually leave my oil in for 15000km's and usually have to add a liter every 5k (So that's 2 extra liters per change).


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Leaving in your oil for 15,000km is an incredibly dangerous thing to do. Hell I've destroyed engine oil in 2700km (GC in winter), let alone 15,000km. Your engine must be half dead


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wtf ^


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

If you don't understand the concept of fuel dilution in our DI engines, coupled with the demands and stresses of a turbo, and how bad ****tec 5w40 is, enjoy your repair bills


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

Barn01 said:


> I was using Syntec 5W40 for most of the changes. I tried M1 0-30 (I think, but found it too thin and was buring up about 25% faster). I just put in my first GC 0W30 so no thoughts on it yet. I actually leave my oil in for 15000km's and usually have to add a liter every 5k (So that's 2 extra liters per change).


I guess it's not related to oil then. Mine is burning 1 liter of Syntec at 3500 - 4000km, starting to burn quicker pass 3000km, while with the mobil 1 i can do 1000km more. I'll see if it's better with the new head.


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

vliou said:


> If you don't understand the concept of fuel dilution in our DI engines, coupled with the demands and stresses of a turbo, and how bad ****tec 5w40 is, enjoy your repair bills


Which oil are you using?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

The reason you are seeing massive oil loss after 3000-4000km is because the oil's flashpoint has reduced so much that it starts to 'burn off'. Then, you add 1L, it helps to stablize the oil again, but once the flashpoint falls again, it volatizes it. Oil was never meant to be 'burnt' off, hence the suggestion of 5000km oil changes. I burn 0L with 5000km oil changes using GC


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

Is the German Castrol easily available? Which grade do you use?

I'm not a fan of the Syntec either but in the winter i'm too lazy to do the oil change myself so I go at the dealership. Rest of the year I change it at about 5000km, when it need to add a liter. I bought the car at 50k km and the previous owner did all oil changes at the dealership every 8k.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, it is for me in Canada. Every Walmart, Partsource, Canadian Tire carries it.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

vliou said:


> I burn 0L with 5000km oil changes using GC


If I changed the oil every 5000km I wouldn't have to add any oil either!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone got a letter from audi yet?


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

mkim said:


> Has anyone got a letter from audi yet?


or from vw yet for that matter?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

dub4orl said:


> or from vw yet for that matter?


Nope, I have not.


----------



## j-deacon (Feb 18, 2011)

mkim said:


> Has anyone got a letter from audi yet?


The corporate _carefully worded_ letters that Audi officially would like you to wait for are one solution.
But what worked [eventually] for me was to get a Audi North American rep to talk to my local dealership. That rep was not as forthcoming on the phone as you may expect, no admissions or promises on my first phone call. It may have helped that I previously paid/made a trip to Audi for their technician to formally diagnose the situation and make recommendations.
I did have damaged parts and several of the engine codes that matched the TSB. So my car was an obvious candidate for extended power-train warranty coverage [at 78K-miles] and i was even refunded minor/previous work that was related to this repair thread. 
Just my experience. . .

BTW; they first were hemming & hawing at the dealership about repairing everything under the CPO warranty, and were very strict and insistent that I show them documentation on *all* non-Audi service work [including oil & filter receipts for my own changes] but once my car was green-lighted for the newer power-train warranty [cam-follower-etc] extension, everything happened quickly and no more need to show any service documentation.


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

I went to my VW dealer and they printed out my existing warranties, and cam follower is one of them, as everyone was saying, till 2016 or 120,000 miles


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

Update: my dealer replaced my camshaft, fuel pump, and cam follower under the extended warranty today. Get the car back tomorrow, looking forward to not dealing with fuel cuts. :banghead:


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm starting to get pretty anxious waiting on these letters from VW...hoping it gets here soon so I can apply for my reimbursement. $1,600 sounds great in my bank account!


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

So the extended warranty is until 120k miles?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

gefunden said:


> So the extended warranty is until 120k miles?


or 2016, whichever comes first.


----------



## perkinsus (May 4, 2009)

sorry for my ignorance, but would apr s1 accelerate the wear on the cam?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

perkinsus said:


> sorry for my ignorance, but would apr s1 accelerate the wear on the cam?


My opinion is yes to a very small amount if you use the extra potential. As far as how much I don't know. The faster you accerate the cam, and follower and pump, the more wear you would subject it to. If you always gently accerated and decelerated and never went above 2500 rpm it would also help some but I don't think that much. I have Revo stg. 1 and don't feel that it is a big enough additional problem to worry about and I do use the potential but not every time I go from a stop.

My personal feeling is stage 2 with the aftermarket pump also increases the pressure and wear and this is farther than I am willing to go.


----------



## perkinsus (May 4, 2009)

my follower was worn when I swapped it, but not punched. I was thinking about going to the dealer to get the cam replaced under the warranty, should I swap back to stock tune, or should I be covered regardless?


----------



## BlueJetta2.0T (Jun 30, 2009)

perkinsus said:


> my follower was worn when I swapped it, but not punched. I was thinking about going to the dealer to get the cam replaced under the warranty, should I swap back to stock tune, or should I be covered regardless?



If the camshaft is not damaged it will not be replaced and if damaged they need to send a scan to VW so yes you need to swap back to stock tune.


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

if my cam follower is shot would, do you think it would throw this code? 

P0171 Fuel Trim,Bank1 System too Lean

Just wondering because my 06 GLI is at almost 90k now and I have never replaced the follower


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

pork said:


> if my cam follower is shot would, do you think it would throw this code?
> 
> P0171 Fuel Trim,Bank1 System too Lean
> 
> Just wondering because my 06 GLI is at almost 90k now and I have never replaced the follower


Nope.....sounds like either a blocked air filter element or a bad pressure regulation valve for the PCV system. You have the factory pressure reg. valve on your car? Ever been replaced? (It's the valve screwed to the front of a the valve cover that feeds PCV gases back into the intake manifold.
-J. Hines


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

something I guess I've been meaning to research but never got around to but have there been any revisions to the actual follower (revised metal/coating ect)?


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

jhines_06gli said:


> Nope.....sounds like either a blocked air filter element or a bad pressure regulation valve for the PCV system. You have the factory pressure reg. valve on your car? Ever been replaced? (It's the valve screwed to the front of a the valve cover that feeds PCV gases back into the intake manifold.
> -J. Hines



I agree that sounds like a bad PCV


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> something I guess I've been meaning to research but never got around to but have there been any revisions to the actual follower (revised metal/coating ect)?


Yes there actually has been. When I replaced mine the top of it was black. I guess it was reenforced, thicker, not really sure.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

That's the DLC coating. Your original follower had that on it, too. It does eventually wear off, the metal becomes fatigued, and the follower gets "punched" through if you don't replace it first.


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

Barn01 said:


> I agree that sounds like a bad PCV


PCV is coverend under a TSB also is it not?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Baby see you in couple of days! Hope when I see you again, you will feel better :heart:


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

pork said:


> PCV is coverend under a TSB also is it not?


I haven't heard one mention of a PCV TSB... New to me.
Maybe they would consider replacing it if VW tied it into another TSB as a part needing to be replaced but I haven't heard anything like that either.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

As the name implies TSBs are only bulletins which alert mechanics to maintenance peculiarities that they
need to be aware of. They're not recalls or warranty extensions.


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had a TSB performed on my PCV (06 GTI, FSI engine) back in June of 2009 at 48,900 miles.

Supposedly this is an improved valve to try and prevent blow-by.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

mike3141 said:


> As the name implies TSBs are only bulletins which alert mechanics to maintenance peculiarities that they
> need to be aware of. They're not recalls or warranty extensions.


Damn it! I knew that, my bad.. Brain fart!


----------



## jskho (Nov 5, 2001)

*Pleasant dealer experience*

Brought 07 A3 (10/06 build) in for 35k mile service 2 weeks ago. Inquired about the out-of-pocket cost of replacing the cam follower as preventive maintenance. There was no code and no performance issues were observed. Service manager acknowledged the extended warranty but was not enthused about giving a quote and just promised to "call me back".

When picking up the car, I was shocked to learn that they actually did check the follower, found excessive wear and replaced both the follower and the cam out of warranty. This car was never raced but oil was changed only at the manufacturer recommended intervals with dealer oil (Castrol 5W40) and routinely topped off. Will probably switch to 5k intervals although there are debates about whether that will help.

Unfortunately, not able to retrieve the old parts to find out how bad the damage was. Does anybody know when they switched over to the rev B cam? Could an early MY 07, late 06 build car still have a rev A cam?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

My o7 a3 just got it done as extended warranty since I am at 52k...... My follower was a cylinder, not a cap.... Cam was scratched...pump fuked
Funny thing is it happened out of no where on the way back from a car wash...no engine light but were codes 
My fav dealership treated me well. I never race

Btw I even installed a new follower at 40k ish when installing my apr k04kit


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Did the dealership give you any crap for having the apr fuel pump?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

jskho said:


> Brought 07 A3 (10/06 build) in for 35k mile service 2 weeks ago. Inquired about the out-of-pocket cost of replacing the cam follower as preventive maintenance. There was no code and no performance issues were observed. Service manager acknowledged the extended warranty but was not enthused about giving a quote and just promised to "call me back".
> 
> When picking up the car, I was shocked to learn that they actually did check the follower, found excessive wear and replaced both the follower and the cam out of warranty. This car was never raced but oil was changed only at the manufacturer recommended intervals with dealer oil (Castrol 5W40) and routinely topped off. Will probably switch to 5k intervals although there are debates about whether that will help.
> 
> Unfortunately, not able to retrieve the old parts to find out how bad the damage was. Does anybody know when they switched over to the rev B cam? Could an early MY 07, late 06 build car still have a rev A cam?


You dropped it off for normal simple maintenance and they not only had the time to check it but also replace the cam without changing when the car would be done? I would have thought getting the cam would at least take a number of days to get the parts then getting the work done would add a day or two to the work.


----------



## Gdubbed (Apr 2, 2005)

Vw Canada is saying that at this moment the extended warranty is only for US cars! Have any Canadians been told that it's covered? I would love reimbursement for my repair costs!


----------



## lionel2341 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Letter notification*

it's out Received letter from VW yesterday saying Follower, pump and cam on extended warranty 10 years or 120,000 mile which ever come first. Also included a form if you paid for repairs you will be reinbursed. The 10 yr warranty applies to the original In service date of the car. Applies to BPY engines
Letter also states warranty is void if car shows any signs of being upgraded with performance items.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Suh-weeet!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I'll be damned. Got my letter today. 

Told myself when I first bought the car I would get a reflash at 60k miles. I'm at 66k now, but I guess I'm waiting until 120k now.


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

Anybody gotten a letter from Audi, or just VW?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

lionel2341 said:


> it's out Received letter from VW yesterday saying Follower, pump and cam on extended warranty 10 years or 120,000 mile which ever come first. Also included a form if you paid for repairs you will be reinbursed. The 10 yr warranty applies to the original In service date of the car. Applies to BPY engines
> Letter also states warranty is void if car shows any signs of being upgraded with performance items.


Got my letter from VW today too!!!  Digging out the receipts right now - that's a couple grand I thought I'd never see again!


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone, to date, had an issue with a dealership saying that the extended warranty would not apply because of a performance modification?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

niteshift said:


> Has anyone, to date, had an issue with a dealership saying that the extended warranty would not apply because of a performance modification?


I just replied to a similar comment on golfmkv.com

You need to remember, this extension is being done out of good will. VW will be _much_ more inclined to deny free work for people that have a lot of mods. If you want to give it a try, do what you want to do...but people shouldn't be crying on forums when they get denied a new camshaft or fuel pump because they're stage 2.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I just replied to a similar comment on golfmkv.com
> 
> You need to remember, this extension is being done out of good will. VW will be _much_ more inclined to deny free work for people that have a lot of mods. If you want to give it a try, do what you want to do...but people shouldn't be crying on forums when they get denied a new camshaft or fuel pump because they're stage 2.


Quite the contrary, they would have every right to complain. Your situation is direct evidence that the problem manifests itself independent of modifications. Good will is not one of the reasons I would suggest VW extended the warranty. Fear of a Class Action, however, is. 

I also don't quite agree with your classification of this as "free work". From my perspective it's an obligation of work to remedy a defective part. One we must yet still prevail upon the dealer to check. Afterall, if I still have to throw down the credit card to have it inspected no? VW should have recalled the Cam and replaced and checked those effected. 

Nonetheless, I'm greatful for the extension.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

niteshift said:


> Quite the contrary, they would have every right to complain. Your situation is direct evidence that the problem manifests itself independent of modifications. Good will is not one of the reasons I would suggest VW extended the warranty. Fear of a Class Action, however, is.
> 
> I also don't quite agree with your classification of this as "free work". From my perspective it's an obligation of work to remedy a defective part. One we must yet still prevail upon the dealer to check. Afterall, if I still have to throw down the credit card to have it inspected no? VW should have recalled the Cam and replaced and checked those effected.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm greatful for the extension.


I agree with you that the issue is not related to modifications. Mine is mechanically stock and I've already had my cam take a dump at 45k miles. 

_However_, the notion of it being 'free work' is correct. This campaign is not being forced on them by anyone, it is out of good will. Therefore, they will be much tighter about who gets covered if there are judgement calls about modifications.

Like it or not, that's how it is going to be. I can see the threads already in the next couple years. "I'm at 90k miles...I just got denied work...WTF?"


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

BGKYJettaOwner said:


> Anybody gotten a letter from Audi, or just VW?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sion-forms-received-today!-(HPFP-Cam-follower)


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I agree with you that the issue is not related to modifications. Mine is mechanically stock and I've already had my cam take a dump at 45k miles.
> 
> _However_, the notion of it being 'free work' is correct. This campaign is not being forced on them by anyone, it is out of good will. Therefore, they will be much tighter about who gets covered if there are judgement calls about modifications.
> 
> Like it or not, that's how it is going to be. I can see the threads already in the next couple years. "I'm at 90k miles...I just got denied work...WTF?"


I agree. With a normal written warranty they have an obligation to the document they presented. With a warranty extension they have far more latitude in deciding what they will and won't cover. If they decide to not cover any car with an engine performance modification I don't see what will stop them. 

I am Revo stg. 1 and more importantly at 111k miles so don't see this mattering much to me.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I received my letter from VW today!

07 GTI w/46k miles. I definitely had already planned to try and drive this car for a long time, but this definitely makes that much more comforting.

But now the question becomes whether I go APR or not.

If I stay stock this problem is no problem for the next 5 years.

Does this impact anyone's decision to check/change their follower?

I'll definitely continue checking mine, but this warranty really means little if I keep slowing down the detonation process...


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

*just*

To add some more.. I have a late model 06 gti chipped exhaust ej dv and intake and they just replaced my hpfp cam follower and cam all free under extended warranty no questions asked. I just said I get fuel cut offs and think its the follower because its been replaced once already.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry I failed to mention it threw a code


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

lionel2341 said:


> it's out Received letter from VW yesterday saying Follower, pump and cam on extended warranty 10 years or 120,000 mile which ever come first. Also included a form if you paid for repairs you will be reinbursed. The 10 yr warranty applies to the original In service date of the car. Applies to BPY engines
> Letter also states warranty is void if car shows any signs of being upgraded with performance items.


I received my letter yesterday as well, but I was lucky enough to have a Rev B cam, and I recently replaced my Cam follower myself (no scoring on the cam). I've got "upgrade" and "performance items" so I got a good laugh when I read that section, as it wasn't even fine print 




2slowvw said:


> To add some more.. I have a late model 06 gti chipped exhaust ej dv and intake and they just replaced my hpfp cam follower and cam all free under extended warranty no questions asked. I just said I get fuel cut offs and think its the follower because its been replaced once already.


It all depends on the dealer. Some are sticklers to rules and some have people who are car nuts themselves and could care less since they get a reimbursement from VWoA.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

el_bobbo said:


> It all depends on the dealer. Some are sticklers to rules and some have people who are car nuts themselves and could care less since they get a reimbursement from VWoA.


This. For every one mod-friendly VW dealer in the country, there's a baker's dozen hard asses (or just flat-out incompetent).


----------



## ALPINE951 (Nov 4, 2003)

Just got my letter. Wondering if I should check the follower anyway. Bought an 06 7 months ago with only 30K miles at purchase that's out of the warranty. I have the new follower just haven't gotten around to checking it.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know any mod friendly vw or audi dealerships in the baltimore/dc/annapolis area? I havent tried anywhere yet but i'd rather not waste time and possibly money getting turned down :laugh:. The only dealership I have ever used is criswell audi in annapolis and I know they are really big on supporting the whole enthusiast community. They are actually one of the most prominent sponsors of audi club north america in the chesapeake bay area (I even get 15% off of parts there for being an acna member  ). I have yet to bring a modified car there but my b7 a4 which is apr stage 2 with carbonio intake and apr hpfp might be needing some of this work done soon so if anyone knows if they are mod-friendly please let me know. Also, do you think a vw dealership would be willing to perform the warranty work on my car? Car has 95,000 on the clock . Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Received letter this week. My '07 w/ 38k runs out of the original warranty in June, this was a nice surprise and combined with the DSG extension I'm feelin' a little more comfortable keeping the GTI around a few more years.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I agree with you that the issue is not related to modifications. Mine is mechanically stock and I've already had my cam take a dump at 45k miles.
> 
> _However_, the notion of it being 'free work' is correct. This campaign is not being forced on them by anyone, it is out of good will. Therefore, they will be much tighter about who gets covered if there are judgement calls about modifications.
> 
> Like it or not, that's how it is going to be. I can see the threads already in the next couple years. "I'm at 90k miles...I just got denied work...WTF?"


A moot point, but this is not an act of "good will". No, VW is not currently being forced to give this warranty extension, but "good will" suggests VW is doing this without fear of loss or gain. They are doing this because at some point there would have been a class action law suit there's no doubt about that. In that case they would be forced to pay legal fees, reimbursement, and higher future repair costs to non-VW repair shops, not to mention the bad publicity. This way they only pay reimbursements and lower repair costs to VW dealers as it is a warranty claim. "Good will" did not cause VW to replace the FSI engine with and engine that has the exact same performance and can't possibly be much cheaper to produce within 2-3 American model years.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

blackvento36 said:


> This way they only pay reimbursements and lower repair costs to VW dealers as it is a warranty claim.


Not to nitpick, but they are offering to reimburse past repairs from non-VW dealership shops (assuming you have proper documentation), so they're only limiting their _future _outlay to VW dealers.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If it works like they've done before they'll reimburse any out-of-pocket expenses that you can document--parts and labor for the failure.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

jmj said:


> Not to nitpick, but they are offering to reimburse past repairs from non-VW dealership shops (assuming you have proper documentation), so they're only limiting their _future _outlay to VW dealers.


That's what I meant.

Should have said......



blackvento36 said:


> This way they only pay reimbursements and lower *future* repair costs to VW dealers as it is a warranty claim


----------



## passatfan2006 (May 17, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-aftermarket-(non-oem)-exhaust-Really!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

There will always be recourse for "lightly" modded cars. I'm no lawyer, but it's hard to believe that lawyers actually drafted the notice that VW sent out. It is clearly stated that it's a "warranty extension" for a part that fails due to "certain production issues". There's no reason why the Magnuson-Moss act wouldn't apply to this as well.

Another thing they seem to have missed is they didn't give a date as to when the reimbursement will be covered, nor did they specifically say that it must be fixed by a dealer . So technically you can get it fixed at an independant shop and have VW reimburse you.

EIther way VW is gonna be a pain in the ass about it but it's funny that you can pretty much walk in there with an upgraded HPFP and they will cover it, yet you would have to slap your factory exhaust and tune back on.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

*Letter*

Haven't seen anyone post the whole thing so I thought I would scan it in. Picasa automatically resizes it, but if someone can host the PDF I'll be happy to send it over. :banghead:


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

I finally received this letter. We'll see in the next 40k if I throw any codes.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for posting that letter. What sucks is I am experiencing symptoms, but it's possible the follower is punched and simply not throwing a code. The symptoms are occasional and the dealer is unable to replicate them and because there is no code, they won't check it. It's bound to really screw up in 75,000 miles.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Why not pay $90 (or whatever they charge for a "diagnostic fee") for them to take the pump off and look at it? If it's broken, they'll replace it and usually waive the fee. If it's not, you're out $90, at least you know.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

jmj said:


> Why not pay $90 (or whatever they charge for a "diagnostic fee") for them to take the pump off and look at it? If it's broken, they'll replace it and usually waive the fee. If it's not, you're out $90, at least you know.


1. Because right now I don't have $90 to possibly go towards nothing besides 'knowing'
2. If something happens to the follower, pump, cam, or engine, it'll be replaced at their cost anyway.

The symptoms only seriously occurred on a long drive and intermittently since then with much less drastic effect. Like I said, I still have 75k mi or until 2016.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

My reaction when I got my letter on Monday was "iiiiiiiiiiiiiinteresting." They finally got around to extending the warranty and I'm curious what was the final straw that made them do it.

I'm currently close to 35k miles and had my cam follower swapped at 32k...the black coating was gone in the center but no signs of any imminent puncturing. I'm still going to at least inspect and most likely swap out every 40k miles cuz to me, spending $50 beats the hassle of having my car in the shop for a lengthy repair. Then again since I'm at Stage II+ with a fat APR sticker on my HPFP, there's no way they'd cover it...

Just glad a lot of people will be able to get their money back. :thumbup:


----------



## thedaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Any updates on the warranty extension in Canada? I'm having the car checked soon and I am fearing the worst.  please keep us all updated. Thanks


----------



## BGKYJettaOwner (Sep 5, 2007)

AsymmetricalDichotomy said:


> 1. Because right now I don't have $90 to possibly go towards nothing besides 'knowing'


You can check it yourself, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3940922, provided you have the tools. Knowing is half the battle. 

Got my letter this past Saturday, dropped my car ('06 Audi A4 2.0T) off Monday afternoon, picked it up today (Wednesday). They replaced camshaft, follower, hpfp, gaskets, bolts, oil, oil filter,... all at no cost, no questions asked (I've got no performance upgrades though). Only thing they didn't cover was a rental car, as they've done before. No problems on the 60mi drive home through Nashville rush hour traffic and 50mi of open highway. No fuel cuts at all under hard acceleration (my main symptom). Engine's a lot quieter too. Before, it had a ticking sound that I was always told (and believed) was the injectors.

Very pleased with the outcome, after months of dealing with the symptoms and following the forums. Now I'm just waiting to see if Audi will reimburse me for the two followers I replaced.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

BGKYJettaOwner said:


> You can check it yourself, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3940922, provided you have the tools. Knowing is half the battle.
> 
> Got my letter this past Saturday, dropped my car ('06 Audi A4 2.0T) off Monday afternoon, picked it up today (Wednesday). They replaced camshaft, follower, hpfp, gaskets, bolts, oil, oil filter,... all at no cost, no questions asked (I've got no performance upgrades though). Only thing they didn't cover was a rental car, as they've done before. No problems on the 60mi drive home through Nashville rush hour traffic and 50mi of open highway. No fuel cuts at all under hard acceleration (my main symptom). Engine's a lot quieter too. Before, it had a ticking sound that I was always told (and believed) was the injectors.
> 
> Very pleased with the outcome, after months of dealing with the symptoms and following the forums. Now I'm just waiting to see if Audi will reimburse me for the two followers I replaced.


My engine has a ticking sound as well. Once I'm in a better financial position come July I'll just pay them to look at it and expect them to have it for a few days or more, lol. Fortunately I have another car so I won't have to deal with getting a rental.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

jhines_06gli said:


> Me personally, there is a "trick" to checking the follower and the cam revision your car has that literally takes me 5 minutes at most. Now do I share my trick with the community? lol
> -J. Hines


Why would you share information like this to help people, when you can use it to make yourself feel oh so superior? :facepalm:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

All covered... follower, hpfp, and camshaft. No questions asked, stage 1.


----------



## ak622 (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how the letters are being sent out? Are the by going by model year by another system? I have a 07 but haven't received the letter yet. For those that received the letter, can you just bring in the letter and have them check it?


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

ak622 said:


> Does anyone know how the letters are being sent out? Are the by going by model year by another system? I have a 07 but haven't received the letter yet. For those that received the letter, can you just bring in the letter and have them check it?


idk about the distribution of the letters but thats all i did was showed up with the letter and asked if this warranted a cam check? Which it did in my case.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Taking it in on Monday Morning. I'm paying to have it replaced. With fuel cuts and bucking I fully expect it to be smoked. Will update.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does epc have anything to do with this? Epc came on today when I touched the gas and bam no engine had to tow to criswell audi


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Does epc have anything to do with this? Epc came on today when I touched the gas and bam no engine had to tow to criswell audi


Nope.....EPC has to do with throttle response and the related systems. You have a early car? Like 2006/2007? If so, it's a good guess you have bad connections at the throttle body or a bad throttle body.


----------



## Rufio (Mar 9, 2002)

Who would I contact in order to get this letter sent out to me? I bought an 06 GLI and just had the title transferred to my name a few weeks ago. Already flashed to APR stage 1 and added a forge twintake and catch can. I was going to service my cam follower when i swap out my plugs and coil packs but this might be a reason for me to throw all my stock stuff back on for a few weeks...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Rufio said:


> Who would I contact in order to get this letter sent out to me? I bought an 06 GLI and just had the title transferred to my name a few weeks ago. Already flashed to APR stage 1 and added a forge twintake and catch can. I was going to service my cam follower when i swap out my plugs and coil packs but this might be a reason for me to throw all my stock stuff back on for a few weeks...


You don't need the physical letter for anything unless you're making a reimbursement claim.

You should contact vw so they have your information in their system as the owner of the car, however. Then, when other notices come out, they will be sent to you - as the new owner of the car.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

jhines_06gli said:


> Nope.....EPC has to do with throttle response and the related systems. You have a early car? Like 2006/2007? If so, it's a good guess you have bad connections at the throttle body or a bad throttle body.


Okay that's what I was thinking and yeah its a 2006 a4


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

****Update*****

I'm posted in North Africa so I am hearing all of this second hand. My father received the letter and I told him to take my car in. My car has thrown no codes, has fuel cuts, and bucks at high load (3/4 throttle) and high gear (6th). I also experience a soft pulse in power at WOT/High RPM at 4th gear. 

He took it in and showed service writer the letter. They said there would be a diagnostic fee, which my Father agreed to. I called and told him *you did not want a diagnostic run, you wanted the follower pulled and visually inspected *. They said it would be 1.5 hours of labor. I told my father to agree to the terms. They called him 3 hours later and said...."Welp, incovenience for you PoP Niteshift....Your ****e is smoked!" 

Replacing Cam and damage under warranty was the last word I had. 

Good thing. Had I done the diagnostic everything would have been fine. :facepalm:


----------



## Bill212 (Apr 21, 2006)

My '07 wagon started having symptoms of cutting out,missing,loosing power,had a steady CEL.

Received the letter extending the warranty for the fuel,cam follower and intake camshaft.earlier this month.Took my car in on Tuesday was diagnosed as faulty pump etc. They also replaced the intake flapper motor under warranty. Oil change is part of the fix also.

Rental car for the night,called me today Wednesday PM,all fixed,no charged.

:thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is what I found last Friday when I had my follower replaced...

http://test.oestudios.com/mya3/Follower-Done.jpg

http://test.oestudios.com/mya3/HPFP-DONE.jpg

I'm headed to Audi this week, in the hopes they cover the cost for a new cam, hpfp and follower. I'm in Montreal, Canada, so I'll update when I get some news...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Interesting wear pattern on that plunger tip. Mine wore down on one side at an angle.


----------



## Tagme (Jun 11, 2007)

everfresh59 said:


> This is what I found last Friday when I had my follower replaced...
> 
> http://test.oestudios.com/mya3/Follower-Done.jpg
> 
> ...


Ouch... Good luck to you... Wich dealer are you going to? I bought my car at Prestige... Can't wait to see if they cover everything.... I hope they do for you!


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

thedaver said:


> Any updates on the warranty extension in Canada? I'm having the car checked soon and I am fearing the worst.  please keep us all updated. Thanks


I would take your vehicle in or call your dealer with the VIN.

I was curious also and stopped by today to check on the side air bag recall. She checked my VIN and said my warranty is extended to 2015 or 160,000 KM for anything related to the Cam Follower.

She was doubtful if VW Canada would be sending anything out to customers here though.


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

I took my car into the dealership this weekend. My car just cut out and was bucking and the lifters were loud as crap. I got the letter too and assumed that this was the problem. When I took it they looked at the follower and told me it was good no problems...I don't know how much to believe that since they did not allow me to see.. Before taking it in I told them I was going to open it up to check the follower and they told me that if I did it would VOID everything. So when I took it in, they guys said they have only seen one case of this in the Salt Lake City Area. Well I paid the darn $90 diagnosis fee and they found that the bucking and CEL was from a bad Coil Pack so they replaced it for free and they said that there are some boost isssue and etc that the computer is still picking up. But the car runs great now. So if your car is losing power etc. Tell them to check your Coil Pack, they said that there was some kind of recall on them.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

jettajunker said:


> "Before taking it in I told them I was going to open it up to check the follower and they told me that if I did it would VOID everything."


BS. I replaced my follower and took the punched out one to the dealership and showed it to the service rep. There is no way inspecting your own cam follower voids a warranty, unless you break something in the process.


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

jettajunker said:


> I took my car into the dealership this weekend. My car just cut out and was bucking and the lifters were loud as crap. I got the letter too and assumed that this was the problem. When I took it they looked at the follower and told me it was good no problems...I don't know how much to believe that since they did not allow me to see.. Before taking it in I told them I was going to open it up to check the follower and they told me that if I did it would VOID everything. So when I took it in, they guys said they have only seen one case of this in the Salt Lake City Area. Well I paid the darn $90 diagnosis fee and they found that the bucking and CEL was from a bad Coil Pack so they replaced it for free and they said that there are some boost isssue and etc that the computer is still picking up. But the car runs great now. So if your car is losing power etc. Tell them to check your Coil Pack, they said that there was some kind of recall on them.


yes, there was a recall on the coil packs.


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

anything for canada yet?


----------



## canadaTDi (Apr 6, 2007)

Changed the follower today... 78xxx kms. (48xxx miles)

Cam
HPFP
Follower


----------



## lightning413 (Jul 5, 2011)

I picked up a GTI almost 2 weeks ago from Carmax and as soon as I got home, I got a Service Engine light.
Pulled out the code scanner and got the HPFP code.
Took it back to Carmax, they in turn took it to the nearest VW dealer and they're doing all the same work stated above by everyone.
The only curiosity here is my GTI is an 08. I haven't seen anybody else mention 08s so I'm wondering if mine is the first one.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

lightning413 said:


> I picked up a GTI almost 2 weeks ago from Carmax and as soon as I got home, I got a Service Engine light.
> Pulled out the code scanner and got the HPFP code.
> Took it back to Carmax, they in turn took it to the nearest VW dealer and they're doing all the same work stated above by everyone.
> The only curiosity here is my GTI is an 08. I haven't seen anybody else mention 08s so I'm wondering if mine is the first one.


08 was a mid-cycle change year. Yours has the old FSI badged engine, I'm sure.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Got my check in the mail Saturday from VW.


----------



## Autobahn Auto (Apr 3, 2011)

I got the typical G276 code and "fuel rail low pressure." I ordered a new pump from the dealer, with the sensor extra. Car starts better but code keeps returning. Hick-up, or falls on its face upon acceleration. My question, should I re-install my old pump and take the car to the dealer? Btw, I did pull the follower and the surface looked alright, no scuffs, the surface may supposed to rounded though and it had worn flat--causing fuel pressure to be low with the new pump? I could see enough of the cam loop either.

What should I do? is it worth for me to come to North Carolina and have it done with the dealer you're at?
I own my own Mercedes shop and we buy a lot of parts from the VW dealer. But..... not sure what I should do. I love my GTI and it makes me sick to think she's sick.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I was ready to pay the dealer to inspect it, but now they're telling me they won't because there aren't any codes and it's 2+ hrs of labor :facepalm:. I have zero time to do this myself.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any luck at Prestige? I'm headed in this week to get it all repaired, and it better be a freebie....


----------



## nsol357 (Feb 12, 2000)

07 GTI driver here in Toronto.

I went and got my follower replaced by an independent shop on Monday (been running on the original for almost 6 years... Yeah I know bad idea). Had no engine code but my engine had been running rough for awhile. Engine felt shaky at idle like there was a misfire. Follower had a nice hole in it like most pics I've seen here. Shop says my cam shaft is now damaged and I should talk to VW to see if I can get it fixed under the extended warranty. Called VW HQ about it and they said my car was not specifically under this extended warranty but to take it to the dealer to check out the damage and they'll assess. I made an appointment with the dealer I got my car from (Town & Country) and they said my car should be covered but since I had the follower replaced elsewhere, I'll have to pay the diagnostic fee.

Should've brought my car to the dealer in the first place and I probably could've gotten it all covered. But again, no engine light and no letter from VW either. Hopefully I can get the cam & hpfp covered and also reimburse for the follower replacement. 
Definitely going to be playing phone tag with the VW HQ rep I think...


----------



## nsol357 (Feb 12, 2000)

Update:
Got my car checked out at Town & Country. Cam shaft is ok, and my car is under the extended warranty according to their system. Called VW Canada again and their systems say otherwise. Kind of upset but very happy with the service from T&C. Even got my PCV replaced again under extended warranty as another TSB came out in January.

Faxed all my receipts and the warranty extension printout for my car from the dealer to VW Canada for reimbursement. Hopefully can get all my money back for all this.

So for you fellow Canadian 2.0T drivers, call up your dealer first to check. Your car may be covered. Or if you're in Markham/GTA area, ask for Travis at Town & Country. Great guy and very helpful when I was there. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

nsol357 said:


> Update:
> Got my car checked out at Town & Country. Cam shaft is ok, and my car is under the extended warranty according to their system. Called VW Canada again and their systems say otherwise. Kind of upset but very happy with the service from T&C. Even got my PCV replaced again under extended warranty as another TSB came out in January.
> 
> Faxed all my receipts and the warranty extension printout for my car from the dealer to VW Canada for reimbursement. Hopefully can get all my money back for all this.
> ...


FYI, I wrote VWoC a little while ago when I had my '07 GTI.
This was the response I received:

Dear Mr. Fisher

Thank you for contacting Volkswagen Canada regarding your 2007 GTI.

There is in fact currently a warranty extension on the intake camshaft
and camshaft follower for your vehicle. The extended warranty is for 7
years or 160'000km whichever occurs first. Should you experience any
concerns please do not hesitate to contact your local Volkswagen dealer
and they would be more than happy to assist you.

Should you have any further questions, comments or concerns please do
not hesitate to contact us at 1.800.822.8987 or via email at www.VW.ca.

Sincerely,



Jessyka
Customer Care


----------



## Mikes4288 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry to bump this from such a long time ago, but I just brought my GTI to the dealer because it cut out then threw the codes.

They told me they had to replace the follow, the cam and the fuel pump to the tune of $2,300 with no mention of warranty.

Do I have to actually ask about it?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikes4288 said:


> Sorry to bump this from such a long time ago, but I just brought my GTI to the dealer because it cut out then threw the codes.
> 
> They told me they had to replace the follow, the cam and the fuel pump to the tune of $2,300 with no mention of warranty.
> 
> Do I have to actually ask about it?


Do you have over 100k miles?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Do you have over 100k miles?


I can't remember the specific details, but I think for cars with an eligible VIN number applicable to the recall were under warranty until 120k miles. I know my 2006 was. 

Mike, have the dealership run your VIN number if you're under 120k miles. If you're over that mileage, VWoA or the dealer don't have to cover it unfortunately, ASSUMING you're under the recall.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> I can't remember the specific details, but I think for cars with an eligible VIN number applicable to the recall were under warranty until 120k miles. I know my 2006 was.
> 
> Mike, have the dealership run your VIN number if you're under 120k miles. If you're over that mileage, VWoA or the dealer don't have to cover it unfortunately, ASSUMING you're under the recall.


I'm pretty sure it's only 100k. I have a very early 06 build (November 2005), and I thought mine said 100k. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Mikes4288 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I'm pretty sure it's only 100k. I have a very early 06 build (November 2005), and I thought mine said 100k. I could be wrong, though.


Hope to god it's 120... I'm at 101,800


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikes4288 said:


> Hope to god it's 120... I'm at 101,800


Call up customer service and get a case file started right now. Then go back to the dealership and ask for them to work with you. That's so close that they need to do something.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, so I found my docs - it is 120k miles. HOWEVER - it states 'certain 2006 - 2007 MY' models. So, if you have a 2008 with an FSI, you could theoretically be SOL. if that is your case, I would still call up VW anyway - it can't hurt, I've actually been saved by their customer service folks with my old Golf TDI...no help from the incompetent dealers.


----------



## Mikes4288 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Ok, so I found my docs - it is 120k miles. HOWEVER - it states 'certain 2006 - 2007 MY' models. So, if you have a 2008 with an FSI, you could theoretically be SOL. if that is your case, I would still call up VW anyway - it can't hurt, I've actually been saved by their customer service folks with my old Golf TDI...no help from the incompetent dealers.


Ah... Service girl read off all the warranties for my VIN and this isn't one of them...

But it's weird, they did read off a warranty extension for a low pressure fuel sensor which the other dealership did under extended warranty on Friday...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikes4288 said:


> Ah... Service girl read off all the warranties for my VIN and this isn't one of them...
> 
> But it's weird, they did read off a warranty extension for a low pressure fuel sensor which the other dealership did under extended warranty on Friday...


That's a bummer if you have an 06 or 07 that's not within the VIN range. I sound like a broken record, but i would still call up VWoA anyway. It can't hurt you if the dealer is already telling you yours isn't covered.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> That's a bummer if you have an 06 or 07 that's not within the VIN range. I sound like a broken record, but i would still call up VWoA anyway. It can't hurt you if the dealer is already telling you yours isn't covered.


Double that.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I would also point out that you know about the warranty on the other cars, failure is almost identical and you would like consideration. Be nice but don't be afraid to ask for person above the contact if you aren't happy and in the end if denied ask about parts being covered or some part. If everything is denied I would also get a quote from an independent to see if dealership price is reasonable.


----------



## Mikes4288 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tried VWoUS and they can't do anything because the vin didn't pull a warranty code.

But I'm going to try again to see it I can talk to someone higher up.

The ironic part? The entire reason we were at VW in the first place was because my GF was looking at a Tiguan. While on the test drive I mentioned the surging and the salesman mentioned the issue and had me bring it to the tech!

Hopefully that plays a part when I talk to a supervisor.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*What engines codes and year/make/model cars fall under the TSB (or service extension)*

In other word: what models are suspect, and from what years on was it fixed and is not a concern.

I have 2006, 2007 Audi 2.0T and 2010 VW 2.0T (currently). 
2007 cam follower never checked by Audi; when I became aware, fully worn through. And since over the miles limit, Audi refused. 
2006 lower miles: done in time.

2010 (100k miles): have they fixed it by now? Or does this 2.0T engine model not have or suffer from weak cam of the high pressure fuel pump?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

2010 has a TSI which has a completely different style high pressure fuel pump.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

So glad I don't have to worry about that crap anymore :laugh:


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> 2010 has a TSI which has a completely different style high pressure fuel pump.


Thanks! When did the TSI (without the HPFP issue) find its way into the VAG lineup? What engine codes are FSI (with problems) and TSI (without those problems)?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

vtraudt said:


> Thanks! When did the TSI (without the HPFP issue) find its way into the VAG lineup? What engine codes are FSI (with problems) and TSI (without those problems)?


The TSI rolled into the lineup at different times for different models. It was rushed in to the end of the MkV generation, and it really was never intended to do so.

BPY is the engine code you generally want to avoid.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

With the Audi A3 I think this became a 2008.5. A mid year change and you can tell from the engine cover.


----------

